# CURRENT Good/Bad Internet and eBay Pin Sellers



## SupernaturalMommy

X


----------



## SupernaturalMommy

X


----------



## pixiewings71

Nothing to add but wanted to say THANK YOU!!! And I'm going to update my signature to include the link to this thread.


----------



## SupernaturalMommy

X


----------



## SupernaturalMommy

X


----------



## maburke

Thank you sooo much, SupernaturalMommy!  This is a great service.  Other regulars:  Go ahead and post here (even if it's just in appreciation   ) and then you'll have a post on the first page or two that you can edit to add recent experiences.  That way, SupernaturalMommy can take a break once in a while.


----------



## SupernaturalMommy

X


----------



## pixi3ness

I'm so happy to have an updated thread! A number of times I used the old thread's "search" option just to find out reviews on ebay sellers I was looking at. Thank you!


----------



## hclifford

Thank you so much!  As a fairly new collector it was definitely difficult to weed through that big forum, this helps so much.  Thank you for everything you do and have done!


----------



## USS Disney

Thank you SOO much for the list. It will be nice to buy from people who understand what Disney is all about.


----------



## kensethfan

Thank you so much for this list. This spared our family a great deal of disappointment as we make our pre-trip purchases.

My first post--nice to finally be contributing to the boards after several years of lurking. DIS & WDWinfo have saved us plenty of time and money on our Disney vacations, so it's time to give back.


----------



## SupernaturalMommy

X


----------



## maburke

SupernaturalMommy, what do you mean by:
"Signs of Scrappers thread (The Mickey heads no longer have to run off the side.)"

I don't see that discussed in the thread referenced.

Thanks!


----------



## SupernaturalMommy

X


----------



## dynamitegirl

Hi!! I am Paola, i came from Disney Pin Forum , and want add the seller gyantzpod in to the list of bad sellers. I buy from him some pins , and everything is ok with them 
, but the last pin i buy is Counterfeit. He denies all , i send pics with the errors , and still keep in denies.
Thanks!


----------



## SupernaturalMommy

x


----------



## Ratmaster2000

I Think steamboatwillie39 should be moved to the GREEN list, I have bought from him several times, and each pin has come in great shape, most new on card and no signs whatsoever of being a scrapper. Koolstuff2005 I am still look over those pins I got from the seller, and a prelim look makes me think they could be scrappers, so buyers beware

Ratmaster2000


----------



## SupernaturalMommy

x


----------



## maburke

SupernaturalMommy said:


> .
> If you have side by side pins, as I did in the case of the Disney Princess Shoe pins, you can tell when the Mickey heads should or should not be there. But unless you have the pins side by side, or have bought them yourself at Disney, you can't really use that as a determining factor.
> 
> I hope this information helps.



Rats. That was, I thought, one sure way to spot a scrapper.  

Thanks a ton for the info, though.


----------



## maburke

SupernaturalMommy said:


> PixieWings, I need you to weigh in. Gyantzpod is on the list of good sellers. I didn't add him but I personally have bought tons of great pins from him over the years. I looked at his feedback. Overall, fabulous. Only 7 neutral or negative out of over 4000 in the last year. And, if you read them, a couple of them wanted to retract. Should we let one bad pin experience move him?



Hmm.  One pin from one person with one post on the board.  It's a good question.  I think maybe that's why the old thread referenced individual posts -- so people could see individual cases, if they differed from the general rating, and judge for themselves.


----------



## SupernaturalMommy

x


----------



## pixiewings71

dynamitegirl said:


> Hi!! I am Paola, i came from Disney Pin Forum , and want add the seller gyantzpod in to the list of bad sellers. I buy from him some pins , and everything is ok with them
> , but the last pin i buy is Counterfeit. He denies all , i send pics with the errors , and still keep in denies.
> Thanks!



Thank You for your feedback, your experience is appreciated.  



SupernaturalMommy said:


> PixieWings, I need you to weigh in. Gyantzpod is on the list of good sellers. I didn't add him but I personally have bought tons of great pins from him over the years. I looked at his feedback. Overall, fabulous. Only 7 neutral or negative out of over 4000 in the last year. And, if you read them, a couple of them wanted to retract. Should we let one bad pin experience move him?



I would not, one report from one person when previous FB has been great, our own personal experiences have been great.  I would wait and see if we get more reports with negative experiences.  There was a seller before who was on the green list (I'm blanking on his name), I personally purchased many pins from him without issues, then suddenly he started to send scrappers, we left him green until we had multiple reports, moved him to orange, yellow and ultimately red.  IMHO that's how we should handle any green sellers.   Does that make sense?  



Ratmaster2000 said:


> I Think steamboatwillie39 should be moved to the GREEN list, I have bought from him several times, and each pin has come in great shape, most new on card and no signs whatsoever of being a scrapper. Koolstuff2005 I am still look over those pins I got from the seller, and a prelim look makes me think they could be scrappers, so buyers beware
> 
> Ratmaster2000



Thanks for your FB!  



SupernaturalMommy said:


> Thanks for the info on steamboatwillie39. They were on yellow because we didn't have a lot of information on them. Koolstauff2005 is on orange because sometimes you get good stuff and sometimes bad, so the orange is buyer beware. I have bought from them myself. I didn't get scrappers, but the pins I got were damaged, and they weren't in their supposed self-taken photos. So, it is a toss-up with them, especially since their stories don't add up.
> 
> I will make some adjustments to the list.







maburke said:


> Hmm.  One pin from one person with one post on the board.  It's a good question.  I think maybe that's why the old thread referenced individual posts -- so people could see individual cases, if they differed from the general rating, and judge for themselves.



Yes, but at some point there are too many posts, the old thread is still here so people can go look if they want.  



SupernaturalMommy said:


> The old thread started with individual posts, but after a while stopped. There is no way I can list 137 pages of individual posts. The thread wouldn't accept that much text. Gyantzpod (Greg Yantz) has sent me tons of great pins. Always authentic. Look at his auctions and his feedback. The one recent feedback is from the person with one post. It's a tough call.
> 
> On the other hand mickeybigears826 is listing his auctions as factory seconds... from his ad: "Pins are listed as *used* and may have minor scratching, rough edges, blemishes, wobbly posts or color imperfections.
> If you are buying from me, some pins are considered factory seconds.
> If you are a collector, these pins may not be suitable for your personal collection.
> This lot of pins is recommended for trading with Disney cast members. "



IMHO if a seller says he's selling seconds he should automatically go on the red list.


----------



## SupernaturalMommy

x


----------



## Wolfie68

you have irpliquidators in 2 places, can't remember now where and I will lose my place if I go back. I will say I bought from them and wasn't happy at all, lots of the same pictures on lots starting at .99....  might want to take a look


----------



## SupernaturalMommy

x


----------



## maburke

pixiewings71 said:


> I would not, one report from one person when previous FB has been great, our own personal experiences have been great.  I would wait and see if we get more reports with negative experiences.  There was a seller before who was on the green list (I'm blanking on his name), I personally purchased many pins from him without issues, then suddenly he started to send scrappers, we left him green until we had multiple reports, moved him to orange, yellow and ultimately red.  IMHO that's how we should handle any green sellers.   Does that make sense?



I agree, that does make sense. As usual, Kerri!


----------



## pixiewings71

SupernaturalMommy said:


> Thank you Kerri. Looks like I am getting it right so far. I am so much newer to this thread than you who has been using it for years. I want to keep it in the spirit of the original thread, but keep it easy to follow. I'll keep going and if I have any questions, I'll look to you for guidance since you seem to be the major veteran left from the old thread Thank you for everything.





maburke said:


> I agree, that does make sense. As usual, Kerri!



Thanks guys, I appreciate you asking.   I'm happy to contribute as much as I possibly can, this is actually the 3rd eBay pin sellers thread I've been active on on the Dis. LOL  I do feel like I'm pretty well informed.   LOL


----------



## SupernaturalMommy

x


----------



## The Fox Menagerie

Thanks Mommy, for starting this new thread, I appreciate all the work.  I'm working on getting pins for a June trip and will provide seller updates if relevant.


----------



## Vala

Regarding gyantzpod, I've been buying from them frequently since I started collecting 7 years ago. Never had any issues.

I'm mainly a lurker in this thread, but I also wanted to say thank you for all the hard work.


----------



## giraffemel

Hi Everyone! 
I'm new here, but have been lurking for some time planning my trip. I want to buy a few pins to start my daughter's collection and for trading on our first trip in November. Thanks for this thread - so helpful!

I want to make sure I'm buying genuine pins for trading, and have found a great lot being sold by ebay seller greatgifts4lessdollars. They have only 33 feedbacks, however the pins look okay at first glance? Any thoughts on this seller?

Thanks!


----------



## regdent

I am new to buying pins just trying to get a few for my son to trade in the summer. I bought 6 pin lot from a seller in Florida for $2 a piece all were scrapper pins, the color and quality are really bad.

Bad Seller was bms2183

I thought with the seller being in Florida, not selling large lots, and great feedback i would be safe, word of advice to anyone who is new the scrapper pins are laughable they look so bad, you would be embarrassed to even display them on a lanyard. Only buy from users who are on the green list here, its not worth trying to save a buck or two and take a risk with an unknown seller.


----------



## pixiewings71

giraffemel said:


> Hi Everyone!
> I'm new here, but have been lurking for some time planning my trip. I want to buy a few pins to start my daughter's collection and for trading on our first trip in November. Thanks for this thread - so helpful!
> 
> I want to make sure I'm buying genuine pins for trading, and have found a great lot being sold by ebay seller greatgifts4lessdollars. They have only 33 feedbacks, however the pins look okay at first glance? Any thoughts on this seller?
> 
> Thanks!



It's hard to say based on the photo they have, my advice would simply be "buyer be aware", meaning that you may get scrappers and you may not.  Because I haven't purchased from them before I hesitate to say they are bad but would definitely use caution.



regdent said:


> I am new to buying pins just trying to get a few for my son to trade in the summer. I bought 6 pin lot from a seller in Florida for $2 a piece all were scrapper pins, the color and quality are really bad.
> 
> Bad Seller was bms2183
> 
> I thought with the seller being in Florida, not selling large lots, and great feedback i would be safe, word of advice to anyone who is new the scrapper pins are laughable they look so bad, you would be embarrassed to even display them on a lanyard. Only buy from users who are on the green list here, its not worth trying to save a buck or two and take a risk with an unknown seller.



Thank You for your feedback.  Based on a couple of the photos I saw I would use extreme caution when using this seller.


----------



## SupernaturalMommy

x


----------



## giraffemel

Thanks Pixiewings and SuperNaturalMommy. It is the lot on the card that I'm looking for - particularly because my daughter LOVES Periwinkle and Toy Story Mania, so those would be good pins for her to *not* trade.

Being in Canada, I need to consider shipping, too, and though I can find similar lots from green sellers, the cost to ship to me brings the per-pin cost up quite high.


----------



## SupernaturalMommy

x


----------



## SupernaturalMommy

x


----------



## SupernaturalMommy

x


----------



## SC3Mouseketeers

Does anyone know anything about an eBay seller named disney-life? They have a pin set I am interested in for my 6 yo. I've never done the pin trading before as we have only done Disney cruises in the past but we are taking her to DW in 2 weeks and I think she would enjoy. I've been reading as much as I can on pin trading and really appreciate the threads with scrapper warnings. Of course now I am leery to buy from anyone not on the green list! LOL
Thanks for any insight!


----------



## SupernaturalMommy

x


----------



## SC3Mouseketeers

SupernaturalMommy said:


> I haven't bought from him for a while, but the pins were legit and shipping was prompt. Sent you a PM.



Thank you! I just replied


----------



## myAAbatteries&aTD

SupernaturalMommy said:


> From the other thread. pins_surplus not currently listing any items, still in the red.
> 
> pinsurplus - judging from their feedback I would buy at your own risk. They seem to not have themselves together and send used items claiming new and take forever to ship, according to the feedback. That does not mean you will have a bad experience. Nobody here has remarked on them so it is tough to say. You can not go by feedback alone, especially when there is that large of volume. I set up a new saved search the other day and some of their items came up in it, coincidentally, and I saved them to my watch list, but I have not purchased from them and don't know if I will. If you purchase from them, please let us know how it goes.



I am going to try one of their new, sealed lots.  I'll report back how the transaction goes and the condition of the pins.  I'm starting early for our summer trip so I'm not scrambling at the last minute (like usual!).


----------



## regdent

So to follow up with my scrappers ebay purchase. I opened a case with ebay and the seller has agreed to give me a refund once i have mailed them back. 

My question is should i give the seller negative feedback to let other buyers know that they sent me scrapper pins?


----------



## SupernaturalMommy

x


----------



## SupernaturalMommy

[


----------



## haveamagicalday2

Hi

I have a question!

I am a seller listed in red, and am very concerned with this.  Although my business does not seem to be impacted by this, I still value the opinions on this board and my reputation 

The post indicates sellers in red sell scrappers, which I definitely do not!  All of the discussion/feedback related to my selling on this forum that is negative actually states that I do NOT sell scrapper pins, but instead focuses on my attitude.  The negative comments made by my attitude come from a competetive seller, and are years old!  The period of time related to my alleged bad attitude is long, long past and I have definitely focused on changing any negative aspects, as I always try to improve when possible based on any feedback.  Is there any way to change this?  Any feedback or advice is very, very welcome, and thanks in advance to anyone who replies!


----------



## casanova5

Whats ur ebay name


----------



## haveamagicalday2

If I have read correctly, I don't think I'm supposed to post that on here?  Maybe I read that wrong?


----------



## haveamagicalday2

casanova5 said:


> Whats ur ebay name


hi I got your private message but seems I can't reply until I have posted a certain amount, I just don't want you to think I am ignoring you!!


----------



## casanova5

Hey its all good


----------



## SupernaturalMommy

x


----------



## haveamagicalday2

Excellent, well-thought answer, and MUCH appreciated!  I really appreciate the time you took to type all of that out.  I will PM you my name as soon as I get my quota of posts (and apologize for the duplicate posts, urgh!!) I will hold off posting my seller name publicly just to be sure I am not stepping on any toes.

I have actually been aware of the bad rank for awhile.  My attitude used to be "Who cares?  I know for myself I don't sell scrappers" and also, to be quite honest, at that time my attitude WAS bad--to certain types of buyers.  And by that, I mean the abusive buyers who bullied, harassed, and used feedback manipulation to get lower prices, to name a few examples.  (Thankfully feedback manipulation is now harder for a buyer to get away with)  My outlook was that I was not going to smile and be nice to really bad, abusive buyers.   However, I realize now that smiling and being nice to jerks is important, not to the jerks themselves, but to others who may be watching, if that makes sense.

I did do a search, and the negative comments that I found (unless I am missing something) all come from one competing seller, who I won't name, because I don't want to stoop to the same behavior this competing seller has....and I want to make sure I am respecting the rules on this forum.  Since those posts by the one seller, I have found at least two other people recommending me, at least one of whom stated they ere hesitant to buy from me based on the comments made by the competing seller, but did so anyway and recommended me in the end.

Anyway, agin, thanks SO much for your time and response!!


----------



## SupernaturalMommy

x


----------



## haveamagicalday2

.


----------



## SupernaturalMommy

x


----------



## haveamagicalday2

SupernaturalMommy said:


> Sent ya a PM. You should be able to answer it now. I am going to be away from the computer most of the day as I have a busy weekend, but if I get your response before I leave the house I will at least know who to be looking for.



.


----------



## SupernaturalMommy

x


----------



## haveamagicalday2

.


----------



## CarolinaGirlTiss

I just wanted to tell y'all about a good experience I had with a ebay seller. I bought a "lot" of pins from him. It was the only lot he had for sale so I figured they were personally owned by him and would be legit. I got the pins for around $16 with shipping and there were 15 pins, he also included 2 free ones. The pins were horrible....there may have been 2 or 3 that were legit. I contacted him about the scrappers. He had no idea what I meant by a scrapper so I gave him some info. He said he had no clue that there was something wrong with them as he had picked these up at a yard sale. Like I said, he didn't have other lots for sale. I told him I would like a refund and I would ship the pins back. He agreed. Well I got sick and after getting better a week later I just decided to keep the pins and trash the ones that were really bad and give the rest to my niece and nephew (who don't trade). I messaged him to tell him and he said okay. I was surprised the next day when my full amount on money, including shipping was refunded. I won't mention his ebay name on here because like I said, he does not sell pins regularly. This was the only pins I saw on any of his feedback. Some people don't know what they are selling you are bad pins and I was glad I found one that would work with me!

Also...thank you for this new thread. We are off to Disney in a week and have about 50 traders we will be trading bought from reputable ebay dealers.


----------



## SupernaturalMommy

I'm glad things worked out well for you. Have fun on your trip!


----------



## moorhunhe

I see "tennpins" is in the red list, but here is my experience with him:

It may took a few days longer for him to post the pins (or to mark it as send, that could have been the issue aswell), but I bought 2 pins from him, and everything went super.

This was around New Year.

About 3 weeks ago, I asked a friend of mine in the US (as he won't ship worldwide anymore), to buy a pin from him for me, so she did, and also that pin arrived to her safely.

And they were the real deal aswell.


----------



## kr0n0s

Excellent list and a definite must for noobie collectors/traders/buyers. I'm wondering if anyone has anything good or bad to say about seller "funstuff824" He has 100% rating but all/most his pins say used and show discoloration on the back with no backer board. I'm not sure if this is a red flag or him/her trying to cover all the bases? 

Thanks again, and a great site!


----------



## plutoislove

Please add spartankid34 to the green list. She is an excellent seller with brand new pins at reasonable prices.  A couple months ago I bought some new Vinylmation sets. Shipping was super fast, packaged nicely, and the pins were 100% authentic, and new in the package!

I would highly recommend spartankid34! Take a look, she has great reviews. Also sells some vinylmations!


----------



## haveamagicalday2

kr0n0s said:


> Excellent list and a definite must for noobie collectors/traders/buyers. I'm wondering if anyone has anything good or bad to say about seller "funstuff824" He has 100% rating but all/most his pins say used and show discoloration on the back with no backer board. I'm not sure if this is a red flag or him/her trying to cover all the bases?
> 
> Thanks again, and a great site!



I just bought 3 from funstuff824 and I had no complaints


----------



## SupernaturalMommy

x


----------



## kensethfan

Just received a lot of 25 pins from bizzybee1. This was a lot done the right way--3 random sets of 7 and a set of 4, in their original packaging, including the Disney price tags. Our DS11, the big Stitch fan, has his eyes on 2 of the pins, but the rest are headed to our trading lanyards. 

At the price we paid, we'll definitely buy there again. Much better than waiting and paying full retail at the parks.

If it hadn't been for this thread, I wouldn't have known to look for bizzybee1 and the other green-list sellers. Thanks, SupernaturalMommy and everyone else who's contributing.


----------



## pixiewings71

haveamagicalday2 said:


> Hi
> 
> I have a question!
> 
> I am a seller listed in red, and am very concerned with this.  Although my business does not seem to be impacted by this, I still value the opinions on this board and my reputation
> 
> The post indicates sellers in red sell scrappers, which I definitely do not!  All of the discussion/feedback related to my selling on this forum that is negative actually states that I do NOT sell scrapper pins, but instead focuses on my attitude.  The negative comments made by my attitude come from a competetive seller, and are years old!  The period of time related to my alleged bad attitude is long, long past and I have definitely focused on changing any negative aspects, as I always try to improve when possible based on any feedback.  Is there any way to change this?  Any feedback or advice is very, very welcome, and thanks in advance to anyone who replies!





kensethfan said:


> Just received a lot of 25 pins from bizzybee1. This was a lot done the right way--3 random sets of 7 and a set of 4, in their original packaging, including the Disney price tags. Our DS11, the big Stitch fan, has his eyes on 2 of the pins, but the rest are headed to our trading lanyards.
> 
> At the price we paid, we'll definitely buy there again. Much better than waiting and paying full retail at the parks.
> 
> If it hadn't been for this thread, I wouldn't have known to look for bizzybee1 and the other green-list sellers. Thanks, SupernaturalMommy and everyone else who's contributing.



Please PM me with your eBay name.  As a frequent contributor to the threads I may be able to help.


----------



## kensethfan

pixiewings71 said:


> Please PM me with your eBay name.  As a frequent contributor to the threads I may be able to help.



I wasn't sure if this was intended for me or haveamagicalday2, but I'm presuming not me. I'm in good shape, pixiewings71. Those pins that we are going to trade were purchased for exactly that reason; DS getting a couple of Stitch pins in the lot was just lucky for him. I am just glad the list and tips here kept me away from scrappers.


----------



## haveamagicalday2

bizzybee1 and other green list sellers buy from me and resell, yet I am listed as red.  I don't understand


----------



## jennabras

I believe that I received a lot of 25 fake pins from ffc on ebay.  
I didnt know there was a problem with fakes until I started looking up what I got and found all these warnings. Wish i had known better!  And I'm so upset that people do this!  
I bought them for my kids Easter baskets, and I know they would be just as excited to get them, but I cannot financially support someone who sells fakes. 
Some are obviously glaring fakes. Bad paint jobs, rough edges, border edges, etc. I reported this to seller, am returning them and asked for a full refund.


----------



## casanova5

Yea ffc is in the red list iam so sorry this happenned to you


----------



## pixiewings71

kensethfan said:


> I wasn't sure if this was intended for me or haveamagicalday2, but I'm presuming not me. I'm in good shape, pixiewings71. Those pins that we are going to trade were purchased for exactly that reason; DS getting a couple of Stitch pins in the lot was just lucky for him. I am just glad the list and tips here kept me away from scrappers.



No sorry, I meant to respond to say thank you for your feedback.


----------



## mamamac

So I was an idiot and didn't know that this thread existed.  I purchased some on Ebay from 423disneypinfreak and then started reading about "fake pins".  I am not a collector, nor do I trade pins, but I wanted to use them for a FE project.  I do have to say that I did receive the pins quickly, but I only received 49 out of the 50, and 14 of them were definite scrappers.  I sat here for hours on end and googled every single pin, looked on a website that explained what the "scrappers" look like.  I then came across this thread during my google and there she is right there in the red.    I did contact her immediately and she sent out 15 pins which I received and none of them appear to be fake.  However she wants the scrappers back which is fine, but I'm sure she will throw them right back in her mix.  

I appreciate all that has been put into this thread.  Now I know if I need more who to buy from.  Thanks!!


----------



## SupernaturalMommy

x


----------



## spartankid34

plutoislove said:
			
		

> Please add spartankid34 to the green list. She is an excellent seller with brand new pins at reasonable prices.  A couple months ago I bought some new Vinylmation sets. Shipping was super fast, packaged nicely, and the pins were 100% authentic, and new in the package!
> 
> I would highly recommend spartankid34! Take a look, she has great reviews. Also sells some vinylmations!



Hey, that's me! glad to see that someone took the time to add me here!


----------



## myAAbatteries&aTD

myAAbatteries&aTD said:


> I am going to try one of their new, sealed lots.  I'll report back how the transaction goes and the condition of the pins.  I'm starting early for our summer trip so I'm not scrambling at the last minute (like usual!).



pinsurplus - just bought 2 lots and all were new on cards in sealed packages w/ the WDW price stickers still on them.  Shipping was SUPER fast, and they even reduced my shipping fees before I could even ask about that.  Please note this is PINSURPLUS (without the underscore).  I'll be back to buy more.


----------



## CharmingElla

Thanks for this list! I'm new to the whole pin business, so I'm learning! Glad to see this before I buy any!!


----------



## haveamagicalday2

I purchased 3 pins from ebay seller golfresort, paid, was expecting my pins but instead got a refund saying he decided he thought he should get more money for the pins than what he had listed them for, and that he didn't think I really wanted the pins?!?  Just ludicrous!  THEN, he opened unpaid item cases even though he has been paid and refunded my money.  Ebay closed the cases in mmy favor, but I still had to phone in, and was highly annoyed....was just wondering if anyone had possibly had any troubles with this guy?


----------



## regdent

Has anyone ever bought pins from ebay seller 4evertoylover from canada?

http://stores.ebay.com/4evertoylover

They are selling a lot of single pins and some have the backing cards. Should i trust this seller?

Thanks


----------



## haveamagicalday2

regdent said:


> Has anyone ever bought pins from ebay seller 4evertoylover from canada?
> 
> http://stores.ebay.com/4evertoylover
> 
> They are selling a lot of single pins and some have the backing cards. Should i trust this seller?
> 
> Thanks



at those prices I personally wouldn't buy there


----------



## SupernaturalMommy

x


----------



## pixiewings71

haveamagicalday2 said:


> I purchased 3 pins from ebay seller golfresort, paid, was expecting my pins but instead got a refund saying he decided he thought he should get more money for the pins than what he had listed them for, and that he didn't think I really wanted the pins?!?  Just ludicrous!  THEN, he opened unpaid item cases even though he has been paid and refunded my money.  Ebay closed the cases in mmy favor, but I still had to phone in, and was highly annoyed....was just wondering if anyone had possibly had any troubles with this guy?



Thanks for your input, I haven't heard of them but man that just stinks all around! 



haveamagicalday2 said:


> at those prices I personally wouldn't buy there



I don't think the prices are too bad, I'd pay that for legit pins that I planned to keep.  But I haven't used them so I don't know if they have good pins or not, I did notice the same thing that Supernatural said, that Stitch pin wasn't on a pin back so that makes me wonder.


----------



## AliceandAriel

It's a little late for me to be asking now, but I guess the sooner I find out the better in case I need to email back for a refund. 

Can anyone verify if *kurakka360*, owner of Real Deal Pins, is legit? 

I'm completely new to pin trading. Saw it last year in Disney and said, "Oh my gosh, I want to do that!" So I bought a starter set from Disney, but then of course I went on ebay and starting looking for some pins to add to my own personal collection... and learned about scrappers. Ugh. I'm really hoping this seller is good, the Mad Hatter pin I bought is one I've been eyeballing.


----------



## SupernaturalMommy

x


----------



## AliceandAriel

SupernaturalMommy said:


> Only looked at the first page. They look legit. Their feedback reflects that. Their prices seem a bit high for some of those pins. Really high for others, comparatively. But that doesn't mean anything really. Their username was sticking in my head but I couldn't think of why, so I went through my emails. I bought 7 pins from them individually a year ago (before I ever knew of this thread) and they were all scrappers. However, they were hidden Mickey pins which I don't buy anymore because more often than not you get scrappers. So, I can not say that you will get a bunch of scrappers from them, but I did. If you buy pins not known for being scrappers, you will probably be fine.
> 
> On the other hand, I know of someone who bought a bunch of pins from that person who was thrilled with them. He is new to pin trading, and I have not seen the pins in person, so I can not say if they were authentic.



I did notice the price difference, especially when comparing them to other green listed users on this thread. Of course, if I had found this thread before I went ebay-pin-bonkers, I probably would have saved myself a little time and internal panic! 

To my (very newbie) knowledge, both pins I bought (only bought two for now) are not hidden mickeys. One was, as mentioned, a Mad Hatter pin (#74870) and one was the LGM from Toy Story (#88454). The DBF is a huge Toy Story fan, so I grabbed the second one for him to encourage building a pin collection of his own. 

But in the future, I'll be sticking to the green list on here. Someone mentioned a user bizzybee1 that I have bookmarked for a set of 25 mixed for trade. That'll probably be my next grab and then we'll be set on pins for our whole trip!


----------



## SupernaturalMommy

x


----------



## Jodygirl

Hello! 
Searching eBay for some pins for our trip in just over two weeks! I found some pins from seller gwynpins but don't see that person listed in the beginning post. Does anyone have any experience with this seller? Thanks!!!

Jody


----------



## Kristibo42

Watch out buying from some people  in Utah.  There is a family that has several Ebay names but comes from the same town.  I have mad the mistake of buying 3 sets.  They were all fake and then when I gave bad feed back I got the same message from them all.  They keep changing there names but you can tell by the pictures.  I have had several good buyers that I have bought from.  Just watch the feed back.


----------



## Kristibo42

Jodygirl said:


> Hello!
> Searching eBay for some pins for our trip in just over two weeks! I found some pins from seller gwynpins but don't see that person listed in the beginning post. Does anyone have any experience with this seller? Thanks!!!
> 
> Jody[/QUOT
> 
> I've purchased from them.  Bad smoke smell.  even the pins not just the packaging.


----------



## Kristibo42

mamamac said:


> So I was an idiot and didn't know that this thread existed.  I purchased some on Ebay from 423disneypinfreak and then started reading about "fake pins".  I am not a collector, nor do I trade pins, but I wanted to use them for a FE project.  I do have to say that I did receive the pins quickly, but I only received 49 out of the 50, and 14 of them were definite scrappers.  I sat here for hours on end and googled every single pin, looked on a website that explained what the "scrappers" look like.  I then came across this thread during my google and there she is right there in the red.    I did contact her immediately and she sent out 15 pins which I received and none of them appear to be fake.  However she wants the scrappers back which is fine, but I'm sure she will throw them right back in her mix.
> 
> I appreciate all that has been put into this thread.  Now I know if I need more who to buy from.  Thanks!!


I brought from them.  All fake.


----------



## SupernaturalMommy

x


----------



## SupernaturalMommy

x


----------



## Jodygirl

Thanks for the info. I already bought a few from that seller though. I am frustrated because I want to be able to get a good sized lot of pins but can't seem to find any lots in my budget. I may have to just get one or two booster packs and buy a few more when I get to Disney. Thanks again for all the helpful info!!


----------



## SupernaturalMommy

x


----------



## lovepink42

harrelson101 sold me a fake mickey pin, did refund my money though


----------



## mkacar24

Big thanks for this thread. I can't tell you how many times I have been afraid to pull the trigger on pin or vinylmation sales on ebay simply because I didn't know if I could trust the seller.

This way a huge help tonight. Bought 12 pins. 

THANKS!!


----------



## plutoislove

Just received a lot from spartankid34 that I got before the weekend! Super fast shipping, all real pins! There was a mix of sets and single pins, all but one new on card or in packaging! Pins came in just over $2.50 a pin...reasonable for trading or keeping!


----------



## SupernaturalMommy

x


----------



## plutoislove

SupernaturalMommy said:


> Thanks for the information. They have a few auctions I think I am going to bid on. Just waiting to see if they do combined shipping.



I can't answer that since I only purchased one lot, but it can't hurt to ask them!


----------



## MouseWerd

This threat is a great resources. It's a shame the Disney and eBay don't seem to really care. Per return shipping labels I once sent both a list of addresses of half a dozen known scrapper sellers. Most of them are still selling now. 

Haven't bought many pins recently, but I got an older pin (2001) from mmassa and it was as legit as they come. 

Just ordered one day from Angali35 per this thread's recommendation. We'll see how that goes. FWIW I like it when each person had a like to 2-3 posts where people verified them. Lent some evidence to the claims.


----------



## kensethfan

AliceandAriel said:


> But in the future, I'll be sticking to the green list on here. Someone mentioned a user bizzybee1 that I have bookmarked for a set of 25 mixed for trade. That'll probably be my next grab and then we'll be set on pins for our whole trip!



AliceandAriel, I recently posted about a lot of 25 (4 sets) from bizzybee1. The sets were all new, sealed in their packages with Disney price tags inside. Basically $2/pin, which is less than half the sticker price. We're all set to trade on our next trip! Hope you have as much success!


----------



## lovepink42

i believe themousepinpro sold me a fake ariel pisces hidden mickey pin. they denied it but there are alot of red flags an i will be sending it back.


----------



## babeydoll02

I'm new to pin trading. I'm planning to take my 2 boys to wdw in aug, so we just bought a lot of 25 pins off eBay. I think we got mostly fakes or scrappers. : /

I sent seller ypet5909 a message to see if they could confirm the authenticity of their pins. Has anyone bought from this seller?


----------



## SupernaturalMommy

x


----------



## haveamagicalday2

I hate to say it, but one of your 'trusted' green sellers, disneyaddicts, has been selling large lots the last couple of months that have tons of scrappers in them.  Very disappointing!


----------



## SupernaturalMommy

x


----------



## haveamagicalday2

SupernaturalMommy said:


> Are you saying the pin bags and 1700 pins that you bought from them were full of scrappers? Because you left positive feedback on all those purchases that you purchased through best offer. Additionally, if you were getting scrappers, then why would you keep going back and making more purchases which averaged 10 days apart?
> 
> They currently have nothing listed. They listed in their last ads that they were getting out of collecting and that they were selling off their bags filled with pins as is and that they had obtained them through purchase or trade over 15 years and tried to weed out bad ones. They said they wouldn't accept returns based on a pin being on "someone's" scrapper list. (I realize they have to take returns per eBay policy.) In any case, it looks like they sold off their collection and got out of the game, and as they said in their ads, their loss was your gain.
> 
> I don't know if they will sell anything else off. Looks like they sold thousands of pins all at once in large collections of several hundred each bag. But, I am hesitant to move them based on the fact that you kept going back for more and kept leaving positive feedback. As a seller and re-seller I think you would know not to leave positive feedback and continue to purchase if you were not happy with what you got.
> 
> Just trying to gather as much information as possible before deciding if they should be moved. They have over 19000 positive feedback and only 1 negative.



No I am not saying ALL of the 1700 pins are all scrappers, please do not twist my words.  There were maybe 10 percent obvious scrappers when it was all said and done--but ten percent out of over a thousand is a lot of scrappers in my opinion.

I bought lots from them all within a a very narrow time frame, as you said, there were thousands of pins to go through.  At first there were numerous broken pins, which they promised to make up for if I purchased another of their lots, they would add extra in to make up for broken pins.  I appreciated that, hence the positive feedback.  I also have NOT left feedback on all of my purchases, so you may not want to rush to judgement regarding my feedback.  I did not have time to take off work or miss classes in order to immediately go through each pin, but have done so since then, and there are many scrappers.  

I did not order you to move their name from one color to another, that is up to you.  I am just reporting what happened.  I have been collecting/buying/selling for 13 years, and I know what a scrapper is--whether you choose to believe me or not is not going to change whether I feel it should be reported.  

My name was put in red based on one person's (a competing seller, still actively selling) comment.  I realize you aren't the one who put me in red, you did move me out of red and I appreciate that.  I really don't care what color they are under, I am just very aware of the fact that the list is subjective.

The fact is, this list is not 100 percent reliable.  

All I can do is HONESTLY report what I have experienced PERSONALLY, not just throw out comments based on reading feedback on a seller I have never personally dealt with.


----------



## haveamagicalday2

haveamagicalday2 said:


> No I am not saying ALL of the 1700 pins are all scrappers, please do not twist my words.  There were maybe 10 percent obvious scrappers when it was all said and done--but ten percent out of over a thousand is a lot of scrappers in my opinion.
> 
> I bought lots from them all within a a very narrow time frame, as you said, there were thousands of pins to go through.  At first there were numerous broken pins, which they promised to make up for if I purchased another of their lots, they would add extra in to make up for broken pins.  I appreciated that, hence the positive feedback.  I also have NOT left feedback on all of my purchases, so you may not want to rush to judgement regarding my feedback.  I did not have time to take off work or miss classes in order to immediately go through each pin, but have done so since then, and there are many scrappers.
> 
> I did not order you to move their name from one color to another, that is up to you.  I am just reporting what happened.  I have been collecting/buying/selling for 13 years, and I know what a scrapper is--whether you choose to believe me or not is not going to change whether I feel it should be reported.
> 
> My name was put in red based on one person's (a competing seller, still actively selling) comment.  I realize you aren't the one who put me in red, you did move me out of red and I appreciate that.  I really don't care what color they are under, I am just very aware of the fact that the list is subjective.
> 
> The fact is, this list is not 100 percent reliable.
> 
> All I can do is HONESTLY report what I have experienced PERSONALLY, not just throw out comments based on reading feedback on a seller I have never personally dealt with.



I will also add what was written by you on page one

Also, don't just judge a seller by their feedback! You can be burned with scrappers by sellers with 100% positive feedback!


----------



## haveamagicalday2

flashback*10

great product and service


----------



## SupernaturalMommy

x


----------



## moorhunhe

I purchased from seller felizcado.international
Pins on original cards, offered free shipping (insured, I had to sign for the envelope, so really great service).

But keep in mind if you buy from him, it takes a while longer maybe to get your purchase, as it comes all the way from Hong Kong.


----------



## AliceandAriel

SupernaturalMommy said:


> You are probably fine. And, there are several good sellers for 25 pin lots (or greater) so you should have no trouble getting what you need for trade.



Updating from my purchase. Received both the Hatter pin and LGM pin yesterday. At first, I was overjoyed- they look fantastic. Upon closer inspection of the LGM pin, though, I have a really-sinking feeling I've just purchased my first 'scrapper' pin. 

This is the pin. At first, it felt a little light compared to the pins I literally just bought from the Disney Store with my brand new trading pin lanyard for 2013. But I figured I was imagining things. Until I checked the auction pictures for the pin listed. The auction pictures listed the LGM with a white upper eyelid on the farthest left eye on each one. The pin I received had a white upper eyelid on the middle of each LGM. Here's the picture:






I'm guessing, and please correct me if I'm wrong, that NONE of the eyelids should be white, period, right? 

I might also want to add that the copyright on the back has some kind of letter/number in front of the word 'official' on the back, too. We can't make out what it is, but it kind of looks like a T, so the back reads, "AUTHENTIC TOFFICIAL." Or so it looks. 

I'd really like to be wrong on this. But if this is indeed a scrapper, we'll have to add another name to the orange list.


----------



## lovepink42

does anyone have any experience with an ebayer called seriuslylatin?


----------



## jakifamily

Jakifamily's DD here, I was wondering if anyone ended up buying some of 4evertoylovers's pins. If so, were they scrappers or authentic pins?


----------



## Ashlotte

Thank you so much for putting this list together!


----------



## haveamagicalday2

lovepink42 said:


> does anyone have any experience with an ebayer called seriuslylatin?



I bought one new on card from this seller, seemed to be legit


----------



## haveamagicalday2

I am so frustrated by the flooding of listings on ebay by the same old sellers selling scrappers, particularly disneyfamily801, gomf03, disneyxpress, & pinz4u to name just a few.

I have reported these sellers almost daily, for the last month, and ebay has not removed even one listing from these sellers.  It is frustrating because I cannot find legitimate items because row after row of the same crap shows up....

If anyone else would help and call ebay and report them maybe we could change this!

Here is my list of duplicate listings violation sellers

gomf03
disneyfamily801
pinz4u
2kid2mummy
423disneypinfreak
domimgood
lapelpinworld
couger85
jeffreyyoung
ffc
tokyomater
lizcole51807
waxman16
wdwmagic1928
cmegsz
real.cool.stuff
disney.crazy
shanwendy
vic3606

thanks in advance!!


----------



## pixiewings71

haveamagicalday2 said:


> I am so frustrated by the flooding of listings on ebay by the same old sellers selling scrappers, particularly disneyfamily801, gomf03, disneyxpress, & pinz4u to name just a few.
> 
> I have reported these sellers almost daily, for the last month, and ebay has not removed even one listing from these sellers.  It is frustrating because I cannot find legitimate items because row after row of the same crap shows up....
> 
> If anyone else would help and call ebay and report them maybe we could change this!
> 
> Here is my list of duplicate listings violation sellers
> 
> gomf03
> disneyfamily801
> pinz4u
> 2kid2mummy
> 423disneypinfreak
> domimgood
> lapelpinworld
> couger85
> jeffreyyoung
> ffc
> tokyomater
> lizcole51807
> waxman16
> wdwmagic1928
> cmegsz
> real.cool.stuff
> disney.crazy
> shanwendy
> vic3606
> 
> thanks in advance!!



I only report sellers to eBay if I have recently purchased from them and received scrappers.  I have not purchased from any of these sellers recently so will not do what you have asked.  
Please note, this is not what this thread is here to do, it is here to help people buy good pins from good sellers. I feel like this post is a violation of the whole idea behind this thread.  
Speaking for myself of course.


----------



## daisy 'n donald

does anyone have any experience with rosethorns! ?
they have lots up of booster sets still on cards, and 100% pos feedback, but just curious if anyone has bought from them before...i didn't see them in any color on the first page


----------



## SupernaturalMommy

x


----------



## SupernaturalMommy

x


----------



## SupernaturalMommy

x


----------



## samanaruth

I'm sorry I hadn't seen this thread earlier because it would have saved me money. I had no idea Disney pins were a big scam industry for people. I have learned the hard way. I received 25 pins from *mickeybigears826* and all in individual baggies. I didn't know about scrappers but when I looked at them, I just knew something wasn't right. Every one had a "hidden mickey" head, they were light. A couple had paint chips and most had rough edges. Some even had an incomplete mickey head. I read later that night on this board about scrappers and before I saw the list of bad sellers, I figured I'd see this one. Sadly, I also found the other 2 sellers I bought from. The most unpleasant interaction by far was with *Disneyfamily801*. The seller is just rude and fully aware they sell unsavory products but doesn't care. Her negative feedback speaks volumes (believe me, when I read it I was upset my husband even purchased from them) every one who "dared" leave negative feedback, they had some rude remark for, always an insult. In my messages to them, wasn't any better. I too will be leaving negative feedback. I also received a lot of 50 pins from *ffc*. Wow, they were bad. Some were even bent, they had paint missing and a few had 2 or 3 Mickey heads on one single pin. He just responded that he bought them from other sellers and that their "100% trade able" they all say that. I correct them in saying, yes, some cast members may unknowingly trade for them but that just puts more in circulation and I won't be contributing to that. All in all I spent $48 and have been refunded $12. I refuse to send the pins back cause I don't want them reselling them. Their in the trash, where they belong.

So please, no one buy or even think if buying from:
*Disneyfamily801*, *ffc* or *mickeybigears826*.


----------



## daisy 'n donald

SupernaturalMommy said:


> I will give them a shot and let you know.



thanks!
my sister is going to wdw in may and i wanted to get some pins for my niece and nephew to trade with....

also, does anyone know of any sellers that will make a lot for you?  i had purchased from a seller a few years back, they had made a 50 pin lot for me even though they didn't sell lots on ebay


----------



## SupernaturalMommy

x


----------



## samanaruth

I saw that bizzybee1 (green list seller with 100% positive feedback on eBay) has pin lots for 25, 50, 75 and up to 100 pins with no duplicates. The pins are all new in packaging, randomly selected. You get 3-11 pins per package equaling up to the number you ordered. A 25 pin lot is $49.95 and if you want more, you just order the number of 25 pin lots times the number of pins you want. Hope that helps!


----------



## daisy 'n donald

samanaruth said:


> I saw that bizzybee1 (green list seller with 100% positive feedback on eBay) has pin lots for 25, 50, 75 and up to 100 pins with no duplicates. The pins are all new in packaging, randomly selected. You get 3-11 pins per package equaling up to the number you ordered. A 25 pin lot is $49.95 and if you want more, you just order the number of 25 pin lots times the number of pins you want. Hope that helps!



i've purchased from bizzybee1 in the past and was very happy with the pins i received...the booster packs were all new and legit....but i need an even number, and 50 is too many for my niece and nephew to trade....i bought from them for dh and i to trade as well....and chances are i might end up with them again, but we'll see...thanks!


----------



## lovepink42

hi everyone, i don't know if anyone has any experience with a seller named cjputt. but i received a very nice pin, in excellent condition, that i believe to be authentic from them.


----------



## AliceandAriel

Wanted to drop in and report that *bizzybee1* is FANTASTIC as a pin seller. Ordered a pack of 50 pins, and a new starter lanyard. All of the pins were brand new, still in their Disney packaging with tags, all 100% authentic. I'm completely blown away with joy, and you bet your butt I'm ordering more from them!


----------



## awdsmama

How do people get so many pins to sell so cheaply? 

Like with bizzybee - s/he is selling the Villains set for only $16.95 and it's almost double that on Disney's site.


----------



## Kristibo42

BEWARE of sellers from UTAH.  I have purchased from several different names.  All come from the same town even though different town is listed on there Ebay account. Beware of  disney.crazy, pintrader11&  the latest one is zeioprincess with only 22 feedbacks.  When I questioned them about all selling the same pins.  Which is what happened.  I got all of the same pins from each sellers and from the same town.  Looks to me like the same family or friends.


----------



## Kristibo42

There are some goods one to buy from.  I just got 3 sets from  irpliquidators and they were all good.  I did get one non Disney pin but when I emailed him he not only replaced it but send me 12 new pins.  A great seller!!!


----------



## SupernaturalMommy

x


----------



## lovepink42

does anyone have any experience with "tammy2bil"? they have good ratings but i'm not sure


----------



## lovepink42

so i reported harrelson101 as a bad seller earlier, and they are currently on the yellow list. they sold me a fake pin, although they refunded my money when i confronted them they didn't say one word about it didn't even ask for me to send it back, just refunded my money, which seems to me that they knew it was fake.

so i found another post by them, it is the exact same pin, with the exact same picture that they are reselling (when i didn't send the pin back).
http://www.ebay.com/itm/DISNEY-MICKEY-MOUSE-WITH-HAND-OUT-CUTIE-PIN-/161006433833?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item257cbb3629


----------



## SupernaturalMommy

x


----------



## lovepink42

yeah i bought from them before i kinda got a handle on what to look for, although it was blatantly obvious when i got it that it wasn't real.

i didn't even think too look back at their account until the exact same pin came up in my random searching for pins, the exact same auction they had up before.


----------



## SupernaturalMommy

x


----------



## jakifamily

Hi! Jakifamily's DD here, I just wanted to ask if 4evertoylover is a legitimate pin seller on Ebay. His feedback is 99.9% positive. The negative feedback wasn't even about scrappers, so I'm wondering if he can be trusted. He also wasn't on the list of good and bad sellers so I wanted to ask.

Thanks!


----------



## SupernaturalMommy

x


----------



## jennifer22780

i just bouoght a lot of pins from pins4mepins4u.  so far, ive found 10 pins that are definitely scrappers.  i have about 8 i am 99.9% sure are real (the ONLY thing that makes me think scrapper is the fact i have other scrappers), and the rest i am leaning toward scrappers but am not 100% sure.  Ladies in the disney store said the 8 i think are read ARE actually real.  (but how much do they realllly know there???)
even if i only got 8 real ones, im happy because of the price i paid and the fact they arent jsut for trading.  HOWEVER, maybe moving this seller off the green list would be a good idea.


----------



## starshine514

I'm afraid Steamboatwillie39 doesn't deserve to be on the green list. I was looking over the pins I bought from them for my girls and 3 of the 5 pins I bought from them are definitely scrappers (one is authentic and my DD already traded the other one).


----------



## daisy 'n donald

SupernaturalMommy said:


> I got the lot of pins I purchased from this seller in the mail today. Their ad said it takes 3 business days to ship, but it took 5. However, the post office got it to me in 2 so it was still a reasonable period of time to wait. The pins were packaged better than any package I have ever ordered of pins on eBay and they were all brand new in package as shown in the auction photo. They sent me a personal message letting me know when they shipped as opposed to the standard auto e-mail from Paypal/eBay. I am very happy and would recommend them without hesitation. I am going to add them to my list of favorite sellers for the future.



good to know!  thanks for checking them out....i'll keep them in mind for our next trip..

i would like to say i just ordered from stitchsglitch and the package arrived yesterday....this seller was fantastic...they worked with me to put together a lot of 40 for my niece and nephew.....shipped very quickly, and the pins were all packaged in bubble wrap and they were all legit....gave them to my niece and nephew last night and they are so super excited....i would definitely recommend them...great communication and great pins...i'll probably order from them again when dh and i get to go...


----------



## lovepink42

anyone know anything about "hardrocking4u"?


----------



## SupernaturalMommy

x


----------



## SupernaturalMommy

x


----------



## SupernaturalMommy

daisy 'n donald said:


> good to know!  thanks for checking them out....i'll keep them in mind for our next trip..
> 
> i would like to say i just ordered from stitchsglitch and the package arrived yesterday....this seller was fantastic...they worked with me to put together a lot of 40 for my niece and nephew.....shipped very quickly, and the pins were all packaged in bubble wrap and they were all legit....gave them to my niece and nephew last night and they are so super excited....i would definitely recommend them...great communication and great pins...i'll probably order from them again when dh and i get to go...



Thank you for letting us know. Glad you found someone to put together the size lot you wanted.


----------



## SupernaturalMommy

x


----------



## Pesky

AliceandAriel said:


> Wanted to drop in and report that *bizzybee1* is FANTASTIC as a pin seller. Ordered a pack of 50 pins, and a new starter lanyard. All of the pins were brand new, still in their Disney packaging with tags, all 100% authentic. I'm completely blown away with joy, and you bet your butt I'm ordering more from them!



Agree!  I just ordered from bizzybee1 on Tuesday and my pins are here!  (one random warning for those with any allergies to cigarette smoke -- might want to air out your purchases as i can smell it and it set off mine).  But the pins are superb, she was very fast and the traders are fantastic.  I can't wait to give DD her Chernabog pin -- she loves Chernabog, HM and NMBC.  Goth at 5.


----------



## SupernaturalMommy

x


----------



## adamellis

---null---


----------



## babeydoll02

Since the first lot of pins I bought off eBay was mostly scrappers, I like to refer to this board. I don't like wasting money or being ripped off. It is nice to get input from lots of different buyers and sellers on here. Thanks for everyone's input.


----------



## mad madam mim78

Man I really wish I was better at identifying good pins!!  I recently bought 35 pins off eBay. One 25 piece lot and a 10 piece. Different sellers. I feel like I've got 3 scrappers out of the bunch but who knows!  They could be legit. Also the ones I think are legit could be garbage. Lol. I just try to make sure edges are smooth, paint is shiny, and proper markings on the back. I feel like if I trade based on what I feel is a good quality pin (no matter where it came from) I will be ok. 

I have even looked at my pins I know I've bought from disney and lots have flaws so I guess you just never know. Either way I love my pins. Fake or not.


----------



## lovepink42

hi everyone, i recently recieved very nice pins from two sellers Dangel59 and Sissa


----------



## emsstacey

Just purchased a lot of lanyard starter sets and booster packs from rosethorns!. Hoping they are legit because they are a great price! Will update!


----------



## SupernaturalMommy

x


----------



## emsstacey

SupernaturalMommy said:


> They will be. I bought a lot from him to test them out and they were perfect. So, I just had him put together a custom lot for me of items I picked for my trip next week. He's a good guy and easy to work with and the pins are legit.




Awesome!! He was great so far. He is trading out one lanyard for a different style. I will update when they arrive.


----------



## MickeyMouseCD524

Can someone help me find a pin lot?
I'm on ebay right now and I've been searching the pin lots and all I keep finding are the lots from the red listed ebay sellers. Can anyone point me in the direction of a lot of about 50 pins for a reasonable price? Please. I found out yesterday I'm going down for my birthday at the end of the month and we (I should me) are scrambling to get ready, and I need pins.

Also has anyone heard of couger85 or jeffreyyoung?


----------



## babeydoll02

MickeyMouseCD524 said:


> Can someone help me find a pin lot?
> I'm on ebay right now and I've been searching the pin lots and all I keep finding are the lots from the red listed ebay sellers. Can anyone point me in the direction of a lot of about 50 pins for a reasonable price? Please. I found out yesterday I'm going down for my birthday at the end of the month and we (I should me) are scrambling to get ready, and I need pins.
> 
> Also has anyone heard of couger85?



Bizzybee1 usually has starter sets of pins. Still new on card. You pay about $2 per pin. Great deal since the pins are so much more new. Compare prices to the disney store and you'll see. Plus they are legit.


----------



## MickeyMouseCD524

babeydoll02 said:


> Bizzybee1 usually has starter sets of pins. Still new on card. You pay about $2 per pin. Great deal since the pins are so much more new. Compare prices to the disney store and you'll see. Plus they are legit.



Thanks! I'll check her out. I'm just really looking for about 50 pins or so that are reasonably priced.


----------



## SupernaturalMommy

x


----------



## endoux

I just want to put in a good word for the seller rosethorns!  I ordered quite a large package of what was supposed to be 80 pins.  It was all brand new booster packs and a couple of lanyard starter sets in original packaging.  In addition to that, there were a bunch of individual pins on cards thrown in as freebies.  I got 92 pins in total.  I am so pleased with this transaction, as these pins came to about $1 a pin including shipping.  I highly recommend this seller if you're looking for some good pins from a reputable seller.


----------



## Nitenurse1

This my first post to this thread but I have been reading and learning for a while now. Thanks so much for all the wonderful advice and the lists of who and who not to buy from on EBay! I'm sorry to say that I was pretty uninformed when I started buying pins on EBay and some of the sellers I purchased from are indeed on the Red list!! I was able to see that quite a lot of the pins I purchased were scrapers! Now that I know the difference, where to go to research any pins I have or may want to purchase, and which sellers to avoid, I will feel much better about my pin trading!! Thanks again!!


----------



## SupernaturalMommy

x


----------



## lovepink42

hi everyone, please be weary of the seller hotsaay. 

they are not up front about item condition and don't use photos of the actual pins they send you, so you can't tell what condition they are in. 

they have alot of neutral and negative reviews but only one is specifically about quality, but i received two pins one was phineas and ferb pin where the "and" had rubbed off, the second a finding nemo seagull pin that was very dirty and scratched up, none of which was reported in the auction.

they did not pretend they had sent me a quality product, and refunded my money right away. but i would not suggest buying from them.


----------



## SupernaturalMommy

x


----------



## ThisProvincialLife

Hi!  This is my first post! 

I wanted to say THANK YOU for this list of eBay sellers!  We are taking our first family vacation to Disney World in September, and while I had heard about the popularity of trading pins, I didn't know anything about scrappers.  I did some searching on eBay before I found this message board, and I feel certain that I would have unknowingly bought scrappers had I not found it.  Now I am armed and ready!

I wanted to say that I bought a 25 pin lot and two lanyards from bizzybee1 and they came yesterday.  I am SO excited about them.  They are all new on the card, in great condition.  I think someone else on this thread mentioned a cigarette smell to their purchase,  but these have no odor at all (and I'm pretty sensitive to smells).  She/he was very helpful to answer questions quickly, too.  Highly recommended!

I have some more pins coming from brandnamestuff, so I am excited about seeing those!  

My question is, since this is our first trip, how many pins should I plan to trade?  I have two daughters, ages 4 and 9.  I'm guessing they might trade 3-4 per day?  I really have no idea.  My nine year old is pretty shy, and I'm worried that she'll be afraid to approach a cast member to trade, so I'm planning on having a lanyard with a few pins myself just so that I can break the ice and show them what to do.  Thanks in advance!


----------



## SupernaturalMommy

x


----------



## pixiewings71

Like SuperNaturalMommy I look at every lanyard I see, if I see a pin I like I trade, if not I move on.  When we started trading my DD13 was 6, she was very very shy and this was a great way for her to learn to interact with other people.  We all trade similarly, look and if we see something we want we trade, if not we say "thank you" and move on.  We will easily take 25 traders per person and some days we've run out and had to borrow from each other or even buy more!  It really just depends.


----------



## lovepink42

SupernaturalMommy said:


> I'm sorry you had such bad luck. Hong Kong sellers are often iffy. There are some good ones, but sadly most of them are not. Glad you got your money back.



i guess i try to give people the benefit of the doubt, because often i don't have a problem getting refunds, and they might turn out to be a great seller. but  i probably won't be jumping to buy from hong kong sellers in the future.


----------



## maburke

ThisProvincialLife said:


> Hi!  This is my first post!
> ...
> I wanted to say THANK YOU for this list of eBay sellers!  We are taking our first family vacation to Disney World in September, and while I had heard about the popularity of trading pins, I didn't know anything about scrappers.
> My question is, since this is our first trip, how many pins should I plan to trade?  I have two daughters, ages 4 and 9.  I'm guessing they might trade 3-4 per day?  I really have no idea.  My nine year old is pretty shy, and I'm worried that she'll be afraid to approach a cast member to trade, so I'm planning on having a lanyard with a few pins myself just so that I can break the ice and show them what to do.  Thanks in advance!



First off, WELCOME!!

Secondly, I have found that pin trading was a great experience with my (used-to-be!) shy daughter.  It helped that she could basically run through the same script every time, "Excuse me, may I see your pins?" At the beginning, we practiced it a couple of times, and I might facilitate the interaction by saying the "Excuse me" part, and then turn to her to finish it.  The CMs usually picked up on her interest and her shyness right away, and they were great with her.  I think it made for much better experiences than if I had said it all.  If the CM was a little too enthusiastic and I could see that she didn't want to trade, I'd try to help her say, "Thank you, but you don't have anything I'm collecting."  And an extra "Thank you for letting me look" for good measure.  I tried to avoid CMs that looked really busy, and we only ever traded with CM's.  All in all, I really liked how it improved her independence, both in terms of interacting with people, and making her own decisions about what to trade!


----------



## RogerRadcliffe

Hey! Just wanted to commend everyone for keeping up an excellent list of eBay sellers, as I've seen it linked on quite a few other sites/forums that I frequent.

Also--

domimgood aka DIZZneY4PINS (Marty & Jeanne) are already on the Red list, but just thought I'd confirm another time that they're still selling bad pins. Just bought one of the 25 pin lots from them for cheap, came in a red bag, and they're all off-brand, cheaply made, and light in weight. Also, one of the princesses doesn't look like a princess, so off-model too.

TotalJohn I'd also like to say did a great job helping me out, as I bought 3 of his individual pin lots. Answered any questions I had quickly too. Pretty reasonable when it comes to best offers too. Pins were still on cards, with just the tops opened and the backs numbered. 

Thanks, and Have a Magical Day!


----------



## emsstacey

Just received my lot from Rosethorns! and am so pleased. Everything was new in package with Disney price tags still on. They are all beautiful and my girls are so excited!!


----------



## ThisProvincialLife

maburke said:


> First off, WELCOME!!
> 
> Secondly, I have found that pin trading was a great experience with my (used-to-be!) shy daughter.  It helped that she could basically run through the same script every time, "Excuse me, may I see your pins?" At the beginning, we practiced it a couple of times, and I might facilitate the interaction by saying the "Excuse me" part, and then turn to her to finish it.  The CMs usually picked up on her interest and her shyness right away, and they were great with her.  I think it made for much better experiences than if I had said it all.  If the CM was a little too enthusiastic and I could see that she didn't want to trade, I'd try to help her say, "Thank you, but you don't have anything I'm collecting."  And an extra "Thank you for letting me look" for good measure.  I tried to avoid CMs that looked really busy, and we only ever traded with CM's.  All in all, I really liked how it improved her independence, both in terms of interacting with people, and making her own decisions about what to trade!



That's very helpful!  I like the idea of the girls only trading with CMs.  I will definitely do that!  Thanks so much!


----------



## TinkerKeeks

Had 2 really great buying experiences!

Cosmogheetuffy who is already on the green and codys_trinkets.

All pins were on original backer cards with matching sku numbers.
The two from codys trinkets were from disney auctions and the pins were on backer card and in plastic unopened with matching sku.


----------



## dayvewc

Hello,

Just found this thread.  Wish I'd found this before I made my purchases - found out that a couple were red-listed.

However, I wanted to let everyone know that I bought a set of pins from a seller named "flagwaving".  He is not on the list, but everything I can tell about the pins I got look to be good. (and I will freely acknowledge I don't know very well how to judge pins to be scrappers)

He was selling a set where I only needed the completer, and all of the others matched my current pins - so either his are legit, or when I traded for the others last summer I wound up with bad ones from the CM's.  (No, I'm not accusing CM's, I'm saying I can't tell any difference between the purchased pins and traded pins.  They seem to all be the same).

If someone else has had any experience with this seller, or a different experience, please share.

thanks


----------



## RogerRadcliffe

If anyone is interested, I recently had an interaction with the seller (domimgood) I previously mentioned. Just thought I'd give another warning incase anyone is thinking of purchasing from them:



> Hello
> The sites you are on are operated by people who are fanatical about Disney pins and trading. I assure you that all the pins in your possession are 100% tradable. We do not sell scrappers, they are real and we stand behind our products. If you actually look at sites like pinpics, almost every pin that has been produced in the past 5 years can be a scrapper pin. We do not sell scrapper pins. The scrappers are made in China and they are way different from the pins we sell. We trade for the pins we sell from Disney. That being said we offer a 14 day return policy and I have not checked to see when you purchased the pins. I will be more than happy to give you a full refund because we want you to be happy with your purchase. If you are not happy with them after this message please return the order to
> 
> [Redacted]
> 
> We also kindly ask that you change your feedback as you never even bothered to contact us for a solution.
> Sincerely
> Marty



Have a Magical Day!


----------



## pixiewings71

Ummmm, all pins are made in China, legit or scrapped.  Just so you know.  And if I leave negative feedback I won't change it, if I feel the pins are scrappers then I feel others should be aware, just in case.  I'm not an expert but I am pretty knowledgeable and I trust my own instincts when it comes to pins.


----------



## shortstack

Placed an order with rosethorns! tonight based on the feedback here on the forum. The original auction that I was planning on ordering ran out by the time I got around to bidding so I emailed him and he told me that he will most likely have enough to put together another package for me. Sure enough earlier tonight he replied back when he listed the new starter package w/ lanyards/bag and unopened pins. I can't wait till they arrive. Our trip isn't until Oct but the kids are super excited to get them now.


----------



## RogerRadcliffe

pixiewings71 said:


> Ummmm, all pins are made in China, legit or scrapped.  Just so you know.  And if I leave negative feedback I won't change it, if I feel the pins are scrappers then I feel others should be aware, just in case.  I'm not an expert but I am pretty knowledgeable and I trust my own instincts when it comes to pins.


Thanks. They're obviously out of there league and heavily outnumbered when it comes to it. The seller first tried attacking me, which I didn't appreciate and then sent me that wonderful message. I don't do harassment and they're bound to mess with the wrong person soon enough.

It's really quite obvious the difference. Some may look fine aesthetically, but it's easy to tell that they're made of really cheap plastic-y material. Oh, and don't get me started on Cinderella.

Honestly, they'll be nice to just give out incase I ever need an extra more than anything else. I'm debating on other things. 

Thanks, and Have a Magical Day!


----------



## Nakkira

Does anyone know if " iluvdizpins" is a safe seller?


----------



## jdragr

I've read through most of the thread and I'm so glad I did some research before I bought pins off eBay.  How do I find a large lot that is from a reputable seller to take for trading?  This is our first time going to Disney ever and we leave on the 15th.  I know a little late but didn't even know there was such a thing until today.


----------



## plutoislove

jdragr said:
			
		

> I've read through most of the thread and I'm so glad I did some research before I bought pins off eBay.  How do I find a large lot that is from a reputable seller to take for trading?  This is our first time going to Disney ever and we leave on the 15th.  I know a little late but didn't even know there was such a thing until today.



Not sure what your price point is that you're looking for, but for legit pins, it's worth spending the little bit extra. I've only bought a couple times off eBay, but my go to seller is spartankid34. The last time I bought from her, she told me she sells the extra pins that she has after buying packs to add to her collection. If you are looking for FAST SHIPMENT, that is another plus for spartankid34...received my package in 2-3 days.


----------



## babeydoll02

Does anyone have experience with the eBay seller mousedreams?


----------



## jdragr

I had sent JeffreyYoung a message and asked if the pins he was selling were on cards.  His answer is below


Hi - Sorry, the pins in our listings do not include cards. We purchase our pins from pin wholesalers who do not supply cards. There are many many other EBAY listing for individual pins on retail cards from other sellers. The pins we are selling are not valuable collectables but are great for trading with Disney cast members in the Parks for pins they have that you may want. Thank you.

Jeffrey


----------



## babeydoll02

jdragr said:


> I had sent JeffreyYoung a message and asked if the pins he was selling were on cards.  His answer is below
> 
> Hi - Sorry, the pins in our listings do not include cards. We purchase our pins from pin wholesalers who do not supply cards. There are many many other EBAY listing for individual pins on retail cards from other sellers. The pins we are selling are not valuable collectables but are great for trading with Disney cast members in the Parks for pins they have that you may want. Thank you.
> 
> Jeffrey



It seems to me that when sellers state the pins are not valuable collectibles, then they are knowingly selling scrappers or knockoff pins. Sad. : /


----------



## SupernaturalMommy

x


----------



## SupernaturalMommy

x


----------



## SupernaturalMommy

x


----------



## SupernaturalMommy

x


----------



## happydayva

First time buying pins off eBay and received a pack today from waxman16. Anyone ever dealt with this seller?  I HIGHLY doubt the authenticity of these pins as the weight and quality seem not as good as our originals. I knew I may be taking a chance, but they are all so cute!  BUT, I don't want to trade them if they are fakes.


----------



## orplem

*SupernaturalMommy*: Thank you so much for answering questions and clarifying things -- especially for us"newbies!"  I just bought some pins (waiting for them to arrive) and considering buying more based on all the valuable input of this thread and its predecessor.  

I just wanted to say THANK YOU!


----------



## SupernaturalMommy

orplem said:


> *SupernaturalMommy*: Thank you so much for answering questions and clarifying things -- especially for us"newbies!"  I just bought some pins (waiting for them to arrive) and considering buying more based on all the valuable input of this thread and its predecessor.
> 
> I just wanted to say THANK YOU!



You are welcome.


----------



## Kristibo42

DON"T BUY FROM  disney.crazy  all fakes!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lwhite58

I think dream499 is selling scrappers or fakes even though she is on the "good" list.  I have received two pins from her now that are suspect.  One had a dimple in the paint and the other has the back edges filed and the wrong back stamp. I think this seller should be on the "buyer beware" list! -lwhite58


----------



## Cjvandever

Please add Gixxer343 to the bad seller list. He advertised a pin as new in original, unopened packaging. When I got the pin, it was a scrapper pin on one of those fake Disney backer card in a resealable plastic bag, like the DSF bags. He refuses to refund.


----------



## mjaner

I am new to this and just booked the first trip to WDW for my kids and am looking at getting pins for them to trade.  I saw a Facebook Page entitled "Disney Pins $1.15 + Up" and am wondering if anyone knows if these are authentic or scrappers.  I would also appreciate any advice on how to get a good starter set of traders going for my kids.

Thanks!


----------



## CarolinaGirlTiss

Mjaner, I have bought from the Facebook page and they are awesome! ! I haven't bought the lots because I was looking for specific pins. I love that page.


----------



## plutoislove

mjaner said:
			
		

> I am new to this and just booked the first trip to WDW for my kids and am looking at getting pins for them to trade.  I saw a Facebook Page entitled "Disney Pins $1.15 + Up" and am wondering if anyone knows if these are authentic or scrappers.  I would also appreciate any advice on how to get a good starter set of traders going for my kids.
> 
> Thanks!



My advice would be to make sure you set a decent budget in order to get legit pins! If you are looking for a good amount to start with, there are some great sellers out there that are willing to work with you.


----------



## Sphinx610

Wow-what a great thread! We are total newbs and I am looking to buy some pins. I'm so glad I came across this list bc some of the red sellers were on my ebay watch list! Glad I did more research bf I bought! Thanks so much!!!!


----------



## Sphinx610

Anyone know anything about eBay seller algebraic_brain? 176pos reviews but not on your list for better or worse! .??


----------



## SupernaturalMommy

x


----------



## orplem

*mubunny *should absolutely stay green.  

1.  Received purchases exactly as described; 2.  received purchases within the allotted time (standard shipping 5-7 days); 3.  I checked each pin off of at least 3 different websites and none have signs of being scrappers; and 4.  mubunny applied discount to shipping multiple purchases (I know that's standard practice but some crappy sellers haven't done that).

Overall, a successful experience.  The pins are lovely and I know my DS10 and DD4 will love them.... and I can feel confident that they are trading legit pins.

Now on to buying from *bizzybee1*!


----------



## aliscrapper

orplem said:


> *mubunny *should absolutely stay green.
> 
> 1.  Received purchases exactly as described; 2.  received purchases within the allotted time (standard shipping 5-7 days); 3.  I checked each pin off of at least 3 different websites and none have signs of being scrappers; and 4.  mubunny applied discount to shipping multiple purchases (I know that's standard practice but some crappy sellers haven't done that).
> 
> Overall, a successful experience.  The pins are lovely and I know my DS10 and DD4 will love them.... and I can feel confident that they are trading legit pins.
> 
> Now on to buying from *bizzybee1*!



Are you living in the UK??  As I notice that mubunny is American and wondered if you got charged customs and the royal mail admin fee of £18??  Thanks


----------



## Lesley84

SupernaturalMommy said:


> Please begin posting here and I will update it with each new addition to the thread.



Please add *arraps *to the green seller list! 

I bought a lot of 25. Only 4 were scrappers. I contacted them and they told me to send them back and get new ones or a refund. I had already mixed the good pins in with the ones to take to Disney to trade. So they asked me to remind them on my next purchase and they would take care of it for me. They asked for a list and how I knew they were fakes. and I sent him the webpages I used verify and sent him a list of the ones that were not real!!! Very eager to make the situation right!!!


----------



## orplem

aliscrapper said:


> Are you living in the UK??  As I notice that mubunny is American and wondered if you got charged customs and the royal mail admin fee of £18??  Thanks



Nope, I'm in the States... Pennsylvania to be exact.


----------



## orplem

bizzybee1 is FANTASTIC.  I would absolutely buy from her again and again.  Fantastic pins in original packaging -- I also purchased two lanyard pouches -- all in mint condition/new packaging!

I even made special requests (I just purchased a lot of 25) and she gave me exactly what my DS10 and DD4 would love.

Quick service, quick mailing and was exactly as I ordered.

100% Satisfied


----------



## disneymom443

I just bought my first set of 5 Snow White pins from e-bay, I had no idea about scrappers. I had read the reviews of my seller and bought the pins. They have not come in yet. I just wanted to say that I am so happy that my seller was on the green list. I feel very lucky. Thank you for this list.


----------



## aliscrapper

orplem said:


> Nope, I'm in the States... Pennsylvania to be exact.



Thanks


----------



## WDW in Pearls

Looks like I bought a few from a red seller, but most of mine are from a green one. I'll have to better inspect mine! I had no idea about scrappers and unfortunately I'm not well versed enough in pins.

Any easy ways to tell if they're scrappers? Most of mine didn't come with the backing (in his defense, he did state preowned) and if they did I didn't hang onto it.


----------



## Sphinx610

WDW in Pearls said:


> I'm not well versed enough in pins. Any easy ways to tell if they're scrappers?



I'm not either, I'm just starting my kids out and I'm doing research now. There is seriously no bounds to how unscrupulous people can be. I know there is a difference btwn a scrapper and a fake, but no one wants either! 

From what I have learned:
1) rough edges are a tell tale sign. 
2) If you go to pinpics.com, they have what the originals look like so you can compare.  any defects like paint being wrong color, its a different color than the original, not cut out in an area where it is cut out on the original or colored in an off spot can be signs. 
3) If the Mickey head is distorted in the hidden mickeys 
4) if its just "off" looking, looks odd to you, it's probably not real
5) if its a LE pin and does not provide a number it could be a copy like if it says  "/1000" instead of "401/1000" 
6) if the seller is selling 100 pins for $100 it's probs not legit and full of scrapers 
7) if the pattern is messed up on the back and has a ridge along the edge...
8) you'd have to have the original to compare this, but if its thinner than the original or much lighter 
9) if a seller has several of the same LE pins, prob not a good purchase 

These are jus things I have picked up so far, I'm not a pro. But people have been saying that the only real way to know u have an authentic, is to buy it directly from Disney.
There are videos out there too. I'm sure I wouldn't be able to tell if I got a good copy. Lol


----------



## loveysbydesign

UGH, of course I just bought a lot of 50 from someone who is red...now waht?


----------



## Sphinx610

loveysbydesign said:


> UGH, of course I just bought a lot of 50 from someone who is red...now waht?



Will they do returns/refund? 
Maybe there will be some good ones in there. You never know. 
You can always trade scrapper for scrapper... If I end up w any that's what I'd do. I'd just trade my scrapper for another scrapper. I wouldn't buy them on purpose, but accidents happen...


----------



## loveysbydesign

has anyone bought from this seller?
  davemegapawn  
 I didnlt see them listed unless I missed it!


----------



## loveysbydesign

Sphinx610 said:


> Will they do returns/refund?
> Maybe there will be some good ones in there. You never know.
> You can always trade scrapper for scrapper... If I end up w any that's what I'd do. I'd just trade my scrapper for another scrapper. I wouldn't buy them on purpose, but accidents happen...


 I don;t trade them, my kids do and they'll be 14, 10 and 6 when we go in june.


----------



## ThisProvincialLife

On the recommendation of several folks here I bought a lot of pins from rosethorns! and they are fantastic! I got 105 pins (in sets of 7, 5 and 4), 3 lanyard starter sets, and a pin collector's bag. Everything is in perfect condition, in the original packaging and with the price tags on. I am SO excited and I can't wait for my girls to see them! (I'm keeping them as a surprise.)


----------



## WDW in Pearls

I studied my pins thoroughly last night based on my thread and only found one possible scrapper.  It's the one that looks like a fast pass for star tours.  Each "pm"s are printed a little differently but it's barely noticeable. In fact, I thought it was on purpose to make it look like the ink printing of an actual fast pass.  I looked it up on pinpics.com and that's not the case I suppose!  Another thumbs down for mrdisneycollector.

I also got a few from themuchnessofdisney which were all perfect and around the same price as the less reliable sellers.

One thing I noticed about my scrapper vs the others I have is that on the back it didn't have the repeating Mickey head pattern. Is that a way to tell or is that just a coincidence?


----------



## pixiewings71

Not all pins have the Mickey head pattern on the back, in fact I don't believe any of my FP pins have that pattern at all.


----------



## loveysbydesign

Got my pins today and went through all of them, at least half are scrappers based on pinpics. Some I counldn't tell. I know about 7 of the 50 are def. good ones.
Emailed the ebay seller to let them know I am unhappy!


----------



## Stitchblue

I have purchased from seller bigdaddyalt - A World of Disney and More on quite a few occasions. Over 22000 feedback. All the pins I have ever gotten have been as advertised and were in perfect condition. I would add them to the green list.


----------



## Sphinx610

Another thumbs up for beekerlg from me! Fast shipping, accurate description... Pin seems authentic  I read the scrapper description on pinpics and this one has the correct colorings and markings


----------



## Sphinx610

loveysbydesign said:


> Got my pins today and went through all of them, at least half are scrappers based on pinpics. Some I counldn't tell. I know about 7 of the 50 are def. good ones.
> Emailed the ebay seller to let them know I am unhappy!



That's a bummer...


----------



## Montyrob

Crap just found this site and the one I bought from Disneyfamily801 is on the red list.sigh

Sent from my iPad using DISBoards


----------



## brookmey

I can't say enough good things about Bizzybee1.  I received an order from her (?) today, the 4th one I've placed in the past year.  She sells booster sets and in her listing she states that they are authentic.  The boosters come in their original packaging, with the price tag.  I bought the lots of 25 for $49.95 and free shipping, so only $2 a pin!    They are perfect trading pins for my kids.  This time I ordered 2 lots of 25 and did not have any duplicates.  I'm very happy with this seller and she is my go-to person for lots of trading pins.


----------



## samanaruth

Montyrob said:


> Crap just found this site and the one I bought from Disneyfamily801 is on the red list.sigh
> 
> Sent from my iPad using DISBoards



I bought from them before I found this too. They are beyond unpleasant to deal with. I think I got 3 good pins out of the 50 I bought. I wish I had seen this list sooner. Well I took the backs off the pins and made them into magnets for my children. So that's something that can be done with scrappers!


----------



## hglenn

brookmey said:


> I can't say enough good things about Bizzybee1.  I received an order from her (?) today, the 4th one I've placed in the past year.  She sells booster sets and in her listing she states that they are authentic.  The boosters come in their original packaging, with the price tag.  I bought the lots of 25 for $49.95 and free shipping, so only $2 a pin!    They are perfect trading pins for my kids.  This time I ordered 2 lots of 25 and did not have any duplicates.  I'm very happy with this seller and she is my go-to person for lots of trading pins.



Thank you for posting this. I was looking at her (?) listings last night. I will definitely buy from her!


----------



## Montyrob

Just ordered a Princess pin set and lanyard from bizzy based on comments from here 

Sent from my iPad using DISBoards


----------



## Duffy Lover

I would like to buy some pins to get my kiddos trading for our next trip in about a year.  I am not an frequent e-bay user and I tried searching using the usernames given throughout this thread and I every time the search results come back with nothing.  When I search "Disney Pins" all I get are the "lots" all of which are sold by "red" users.  Any tips for me?

Thanks!


----------



## Sphinx610

Duffy Lover said:


> I would like to buy some pins to get my kiddos trading for our next trip in about a year.  I am not an frequent e-bay user and I tried searching using the usernames given throughout this thread and I every time the search results come back with nothing.  When I search "Disney Pins" all I get are the "lots" all of which are sold by "red" users.  Any tips for me?
> 
> Thanks!



You have to type it in the search field like this...
Seller:beekerlg
Or whoever you want to search for...


----------



## aliscrapper

I'm desperate to get some pins for DH and me to trade at Disneyland Paris.  Are there any UK Based sellers on e bay that people can recommend?? Thanks


----------



## Duffy Lover

Sphinx610 said:


> You have to type it in the search field like this...
> Seller:beekerlg
> Or whoever you want to search for...



I had some success copying the entire green list from the first page and putting it into the seller box...  Interestingly enough, I still got sellers I didn't search for...  Ebay must not have a very good search engine powering it...


----------



## plutoislove

aliscrapper said:
			
		

> I'm desperate to get some pins for DH and me to trade at Disneyland Paris.  Are there any UK Based sellers on e bay that people can recommend?? Thanks



Don't be afraid to ask sellers if they are willing to ship international. A lot of jsellers will work with you!


----------



## aliscrapper

plutoislove said:


> Don't be afraid to ask sellers if they are willing to ship international. A lot of jsellers will work with you!



Thanks.  My fear of buying from the US is that if you exceed the customs limit which you are allowed to receive from the US (I think it is £15 ish and this includes P&P; you not only  have to pay the VAT but Royal Mail charge you an £18 admin fee.


----------



## disneylover1980

I am having a hard time reading through some of these. I have been an avid pin trader for YEARS and the quality of pins coming out of the actual retail establishments of Disney has taken a NOSE DIVE.  To read through these and accuse people of selling BAD PINS when NO ONE can be 100% sure of authenticity makes me ill.  I understand that there are sellers on ebay that sell scrapper pins, and I am not refuting that point....but MANY of the *TRUE AUTHENTIC PINS NOW HAVE JAGGED EDGES, DIPPS IN PAINT, BRUSH STROKED IN THE ENAMEL AND DO NOT HAVE THE BOARDER OF MICKEY' HEAD ALL THE WAY TO THE EDGE OF THE BACK OF THE PIN.*

Businesses are HURTING now from threads like these.  I know it's human nature to warn people of danger.  I don't want to waste money any more then the next person.  But I PLEA to you, if the sellers don't have a return/refund policy....then DON'T BUY from them...if they do, what do you have to lose?  I have purchased from sellers on the good AND the bad list.  There are some of your "Bad List" sellers who send out great pins that seem just as legit as the next one.  And what does it take to be on that good and bad list of yours? ONE person saying they had a bad experience?  If we all went on ONE good or bad experience then EVERY place would be out of business because there are a lot of people that arn't happy no matter WHAT you do...and these are the people depriving you of a great deal??  How does that make sense??

There would be an explanation on the FIRST THREAD of these "Good and Bad Seller" lists that that it is the OPINION of the people purchasing, not the end all-be all that people on the "GOOD" list ONLY sell "great pins" and the people on the "BAD" list only sell scrappers.

If it is that big of a deal to you, they only buy directly from Disney when you are at the parks, or on the cruise line.  Otherwise, you are paying a discounted price, you are taking that risk.  Why so shocked when you don't get $15 a piece pins in lots of 25 for $10 TOTAL????  Makes no sense to me.


----------



## cseca

Just curious, why is rosethorns! highlighted in red in the first post?


----------



## heidihoho50

I am more confused then ever!! LOL
Where do I go to find the "good" pin sellers???


----------



## cseca

heidihoho50 said:


> I am more confused then ever!! LOL
> Where do I go to find the "good" pin sellers???



The sellers highlights in green are good sellers based on people's experiences.
But if you want to be overly sure, buy brand new booster packs. There are eBay sellers that sells these unopened booster packs for $2/pin. They're for sure authentic pins. Unless the scrappers producers decides to go high end and start producing and packaging them just like Disney's authorized sellers.


----------



## plutoislove

heidihoho50 said:
			
		

> I am more confused then ever!! LOL
> Where do I go to find the "good" pin sellers???



I highly recommend spartankid34 on eBay! Great seller!!


----------



## snausman

I bought some pins on ebay the other day and, of course, I than find this thread.  Boy, was I worried as my seller was not on the green list, Dangel59.  Got my pins today and I am so happy they are perfect, just as they were descripted and the shipping was super fast.  But next time I will be checking the list to see if the seller is on the green list. I would buy from this seller again!

Laura


----------



## HandyDavidsMommy

Thank you for this post! Ive just started collecting pins and I just placed my 2nd order on EBAY and of course, I find this thread the day after but I am certainly happy I found it. Neither sellers I bought from are on the list (not sure whether that is a good thing or a bad thing) but I am happy that I will be able to check up on the next pins I purchase. Thank you again.


----------



## mickeymommy02

Has anyone ever used  kidd74069? Are they real or scrappers? Thanks


----------



## pixiewings71

disneylover1980 said:


> I am having a hard time reading through some of these. I have been an avid pin trader for YEARS and the quality of pins coming out of the actual retail establishments of Disney has taken a NOSE DIVE.  To read through these and accuse people of selling BAD PINS when NO ONE can be 100% sure of authenticity makes me ill.  I understand that there are sellers on ebay that sell scrapper pins, and I am not refuting that point....but MANY of the *TRUE AUTHENTIC PINS NOW HAVE JAGGED EDGES, DIPPS IN PAINT, BRUSH STROKED IN THE ENAMEL AND DO NOT HAVE THE BOARDER OF MICKEY' HEAD ALL THE WAY TO THE EDGE OF THE BACK OF THE PIN.*
> 
> Businesses are HURTING now from threads like these.  I know it's human nature to warn people of danger.  I don't want to waste money any more then the next person.  But I PLEA to you, if the sellers don't have a return/refund policy....then DON'T BUY from them...if they do, what do you have to lose?  I have purchased from sellers on the good AND the bad list.  There are some of your "Bad List" sellers who send out great pins that seem just as legit as the next one.  And what does it take to be on that good and bad list of yours? ONE person saying they had a bad experience?  If we all went on ONE good or bad experience then EVERY place would be out of business because there are a lot of people that arn't happy no matter WHAT you do...and these are the people depriving you of a great deal??  How does that make sense??
> 
> There would be an explanation on the FIRST THREAD of these "Good and Bad Seller" lists that that it is the OPINION of the people purchasing, not the end all-be all that people on the "GOOD" list ONLY sell "great pins" and the people on the "BAD" list only sell scrappers.
> 
> If it is that big of a deal to you, they only buy directly from Disney when you are at the parks, or on the cruise line.  Otherwise, you are paying a discounted price, you are taking that risk.  Why so shocked when you don't get $15 a piece pins in lots of 25 for $10 TOTAL????  Makes no sense to me.



You clearly know nothing about this thread at all.  This is the 3rd thread with this information in it.  The thread owner is the person who makes the edits and changes based on feedback from *our posters and fellow pin traders.  We do ask for feedback, upon receiving feedback from our readers then we are able to make changes or additions based on personal experiences from our posters.  The current thread owner reviewed the previous threads and combined/updated information as it was provided. 
I've said multiple times that the quality of Disney pins has gone down and that is hard to tell scrappers from good pins, I've also given pointers on how I do this.  I don't expect anyone to follow my advice but I still give what I can.  No one has said that is the "end all and be all" for all sellers on eBay, it is simply our experiences that are posted.  
I base MY decisions on MY experiences but yes, this thread is here to help others who don't know anything about scrappers and are looking for advice.  You just gave some that we have also given, only buy from people who will accept returns (although eBay requires that all sellers accept returns), that's one that I follow.  
Thanks for your input. 



cseca said:



			Just curious, why is rosethorns! highlighted in red in the first post?
		
Click to expand...


Red sellers are sellers that should be used with extreme caution, some of our members (previous and current) have had negative experiences with this seller, whether they believe they received counterfeit pins or there was a negative experience regarding a return or defective item.  Have you used them?  Do you have an updated experience to share? 



heidihoho50 said:



			I am more confused then ever!! LOL
Where do I go to find the "good" pin sellers???
		
Click to expand...


Bottom line this is just a guide, this isn't a die hard thread to find "good" or "bad" sellers, this is just a guide based on personal experiences.  Start with the green list and see if you can find what you're looking for, if not keep looking.  A good guideline is to avoid sellers using a "stock" photo, meaning photos that are all the same, sellers that don't accept returns, be cautious of wording as well and it helps if you know a little about pins, for instance a few years ago there was a set of LE pins that showed up on eBay before they were available to be purchased, I did purchase a few of these and I was not surprised when they turned out to be scrappers.  



mickeymommy02 said:



			Has anyone ever used  kidd74069? Are they real or scrappers? Thanks 

Click to expand...


I would avoid this seller personally.  The seller has many pin lots for cheap prices, the photos are all exactly the same and this quote really raises a red flag for me, not for everyone but for me.  
"Some or all pins may have small imperfections, blemishes, rough edges, bent or wobbly posts, color imperfections etc. Each pin will vary in color and quality from each other. These Disney pins are for the  purpose of trading with cast members only and they may not be suitable for your personal collection."

the purpose of this thread is not to tell anyone where to buy their pins, it is simply meant to help, no one is forced to use it, no one is forced to use the green sellers list.  I know I've used the yellow list and had no problems but more often than not my experiences have shown the lists to be accurate.*


----------



## Montyrob

I for one have appreciated this thread...so Thanks

Sent from my iPad using DISBoards


----------



## maburke

cseca said:


> Just curious, why is rosethorns! highlighted in red in the first post?



rosethorns! is in green on the green list.  But if you do a search, your search term is highlighted in red.  So maybe it showed in red if you were doing a search on the name.


----------



## snausman

I just want to thank everyone who has helped with this thread!  I am now using it to help ME buy pins, nobody told me I had to use it but I WANT to use it as it has a ton of information in it.  So thank you all, who helped with this and everyone who tells of their experience with other sellers not yet on the list.

Laura


----------



## TradingJustForFun

RogerRadcliffe said:


> Hey! Just wanted to commend everyone for keeping up an excellent list of eBay sellers, as I've seen it linked on quite a few other sites/forums that I frequent.
> 
> Also--
> 
> domimgood aka DIZZneY4PINS (Marty & Jeanne) are already on the Red list, but just thought I'd confirm another time that they're still selling bad pins. Just bought one of the 25 pin lots from them for cheap, came in a red bag, and they're all off-brand, cheaply made, and light in weight. Also, one of the princesses doesn't look like a princess, so off-model too.
> 
> TotalJohn I'd also like to say did a great job helping me out, as I bought 3 of his individual pin lots. Answered any questions I had quickly too. Pretty reasonable when it comes to best offers too. Pins were still on cards, with just the tops opened and the backs numbered.
> 
> Thanks, and Have a Magical Day!



Here's a quote from one of domimgood's recent eBay auctions...if this doesn't convince you, nothing will (boldface is mine):

"THESE PINS ARE PERFECT IF YOU WANT A CHEAP WAY TO TRADE WITH CAST MEMBERS AT THE PARKS AND ALL DISNEY PARKS. * AS YOU CAN SEE FOR YOURSELF IN THE PICTURES, THEY ARE IN LESS THAN PERFECT CONDITION ( SOME PEOPLE REFER TO THEM AS SCRAPPERS) *AND SOME OF THEM ARE PROBABLY NOT PINS YOU WOULD WANT TO PUT IN YOUR COLLECTION ALTHOUGH MANY COME DIRECTLY FROM THE PARKS AND ARE AUTHENTIC. * FOR THOSE NOT FAMILIAR WITH DISNEY PINS, SCRAPPERS ARE FACTORY SECONDS.  THEY HAVE A SMALL FLAW THAT WILL NOT PASS QUALITY CONTROL SUCH AS ROUGH EDGES, SMALL DISCOLORATION, AN IMPERFECTION IN THE PAINT THEY ARE OFF COLOR ETC. * THAT IS NOT TO SAY THAT ALL THE PINS WILL BE LIKE THIS BECAUSE OUR DAUGHTER TRADES PINS AND IS A CAST MEMBER FOR DISNEY.  THERE ARE THE EXACT SAME TYPE AND QUALITY PINS THAT ANYONE SELLING RANDOM LOTS OF PINS THAT ARE AUTHENTIC BUT DO NOT SAY NOT SCRAPPER IN THEIR AUCTION.  *THESE ARE THE PINS WE USE WHEN WE TRAVEL TO DISNEY 4-5 TIME'S A YEAR TO TRADE *AND I KNOW WITH 1005 CERTAINTY THAT THERE IS NO WAY CAST MEMBERS WILL DENY A TRADE USING THESE PINS AS WE GO TO MANAGERS WHO USUALLY HAVE THE BETTER NEWER PINS ON THEIR LANYARDS AND WE HAVE BEEN TRADING FOR 6 YEARS WITH INTERNET PINS AND SELLING FOR 3 YEARS WITHOUT A SINGLE DENIAL.  I THINK IT IS IMPORTANT TO DISCLOSE THIS, AS IT IS IMPORTANT  FOR YOU TO BE COMPLETELY SATISFIED WITH YOUR PURCHASE AND AVIOD PROBLEMS IN THE FUTURE.  YOU ARE PURCHASING $6.95+ PINS FOR 90% OFF THE PRICE AND BECAUSE WE WANT YOU TO BE HAPPY WITH YOUR PURCHASE WE OFFER A 14 DAYS FULL REFUND WITH RETURN OF THE ITEM.  IF YOU HAVE ANY PROBLEMS WITH YOUR PURCHASE PLEASE CONTACT US BEFORE LEAVING NEGATIVE FEEDBACK, SO WE CAN HELP TO MAKE YOU A HAPPY CUSTOMER.  CURRENTLY IN 31/2 YEARS WE HAVE OVER 32,000 HAPPY CUSTOMERS WHO CONTINUE TO SHOP WITH US ON A REGULAR BASIS. * WE CANNOT BE ANY MORE HONEST THAN THE ABOVE PARAGRAPH.*

How brazen can you get???


----------



## myAAbatteries&aTD

maburke said:


> rosethorns! is in green on the green list.  But if you do a search, your search term is highlighted in red.  So maybe it showed in red if you were doing a search on the name.



Just received a lot from rosethorns! and am so happy!  Everything is brand new in sealed packages - great price and super fast shipping!     Another happy customer here!


----------



## maburke

TradingJustForFun said:


> Here's a quote from one of domimgood's recent eBay auctions...if this doesn't convince you, nothing will (boldface is mine):
> 
> "THESE PINS ARE PERFECT IF YOU WANT A CHEAP WAY TO TRADE WITH CAST MEMBERS AT THE PARKS AND ALL DISNEY PARKS. * AS YOU CAN SEE FOR YOURSELF IN THE PICTURES, THEY ARE IN LESS THAN PERFECT CONDITION ( SOME PEOPLE REFER TO THEM AS SCRAPPERS) *AND SOME OF THEM ARE PROBABLY NOT PINS YOU WOULD WANT TO PUT IN YOUR COLLECTION ALTHOUGH MANY COME DIRECTLY FROM THE PARKS AND ARE AUTHENTIC. * FOR THOSE NOT FAMILIAR WITH DISNEY PINS, SCRAPPERS ARE FACTORY SECONDS.  THEY HAVE A SMALL FLAW THAT WILL NOT PASS QUALITY CONTROL SUCH AS ROUGH EDGES, SMALL DISCOLORATION, AN IMPERFECTION IN THE PAINT THEY ARE OFF COLOR ETC. * THAT IS NOT TO SAY THAT ALL THE PINS WILL BE LIKE THIS BECAUSE OUR DAUGHTER TRADES PINS AND IS A CAST MEMBER FOR DISNEY.  THERE ARE THE EXACT SAME TYPE AND QUALITY PINS THAT ANYONE SELLING RANDOM LOTS OF PINS THAT ARE AUTHENTIC BUT DO NOT SAY NOT SCRAPPER IN THEIR AUCTION.  *THESE ARE THE PINS WE USE WHEN WE TRAVEL TO DISNEY 4-5 TIME'S A YEAR TO TRADE *AND I KNOW WITH 1005 CERTAINTY THAT THERE IS NO WAY CAST MEMBERS WILL DENY A TRADE USING THESE PINS AS WE GO TO MANAGERS WHO USUALLY HAVE THE BETTER NEWER PINS ON THEIR LANYARDS AND WE HAVE BEEN TRADING FOR 6 YEARS WITH INTERNET PINS AND SELLING FOR 3 YEARS WITHOUT A SINGLE DENIAL.  I THINK IT IS IMPORTANT TO DISCLOSE THIS, AS IT IS IMPORTANT  FOR YOU TO BE COMPLETELY SATISFIED WITH YOUR PURCHASE AND AVIOD PROBLEMS IN THE FUTURE.  YOU ARE PURCHASING $6.95+ PINS FOR 90% OFF THE PRICE AND BECAUSE WE WANT YOU TO BE HAPPY WITH YOUR PURCHASE WE OFFER A 14 DAYS FULL REFUND WITH RETURN OF THE ITEM.  IF YOU HAVE ANY PROBLEMS WITH YOUR PURCHASE PLEASE CONTACT US BEFORE LEAVING NEGATIVE FEEDBACK, SO WE CAN HELP TO MAKE YOU A HAPPY CUSTOMER.  CURRENTLY IN 31/2 YEARS WE HAVE OVER 32,000 HAPPY CUSTOMERS WHO CONTINUE TO SHOP WITH US ON A REGULAR BASIS. * WE CANNOT BE ANY MORE HONEST THAN THE ABOVE PARAGRAPH.*
> 
> How brazen can you get???



Wow, pretty brazen, apparently.  I would like to point out that, although people might find it excusable to deal in "factory seconds", most of the scrappers are actually COUNTERFEIT.  They are different colors, different (cheaper) manufacturing processes, and they did not just fail QC, they never passed through Disney's QC.  It's the difference between buying a slightly imperfect designer bag from the manufacturer's store at the outlet mall at a discount, and buying a cheap imitation of that bag on a street corner.  Since I can't tell the difference when buying pins online, I will knowingly buy neither.  There are plenty of sellers of good pins, and this thread will help us all find them!

BTW, I think it's even more brazen for the family of a CM to do this, and to admit it.


----------



## webprinter

Please add Disney Pins $1.15+ up to the bad list.  I purchased from them off of facebook and received 3 scrappers.  Her message to me when I complained is that she does not guarantee that all her pins are scrapper free.  Had I known this, I would not have purchased from her.  Edited to add that I finished going through all 10 pins and they were all scrappers except one or two that I am not sure about.  Plus, one of them has a loose post on it.  I guess I should have known when I only spent $1.15 each for them.


----------



## webprinter

I purchased a number of pins from Sleepys_Emporium and wanted to say they were all good pins.  No scrappers in the bunch.  Many of them were only 99 cents each.  They also came quickly and were wrapped well.


----------



## pixiewings71

maburke said:


> rosethorns! is in green on the green list.  But if you do a search, your search term is highlighted in red.  So maybe it showed in red if you were doing a search on the name.



LOL Nice catch!  I didn't even look at the list when I replied.  



myAAbatteries&aTD said:


> Just received a lot from rosethorns! and am so happy!  Everything is brand new in sealed packages - great price and super fast shipping!     Another happy customer here!







webprinter said:


> Please add Disney Pins $1.15+ up to the bad list.  I purchased from them off of facebook and received 3 scrappers.  Her message to me when I complained is that she does not guarantee that all her pins are scrapper free.  Had I known this, I would not have purchased from her.



Thank you for your feedback, the thread owner is the only person who can make changes/additions to the current list, the thread owner is currently away.  When they return the thread will be updated.



webprinter said:


> I purchased a number of pins from Sleepys_Emporium and wanted to say they were all good pins.  No scrappers in the bunch.  Many of them were only 99 cents each.  They also came quickly and were wrapped well.


----------



## starshine514

Lesley84 said:


> Please add *arraps *to the green seller list!
> 
> I bought a lot of 25. Only 4 were scrappers. I contacted them and they told me to send them back and get new ones or a refund. I had already mixed the good pins in with the ones to take to Disney to trade. So they asked me to remind them on my next purchase and they would take care of it for me. They asked for a list and how I knew they were fakes. and I sent him the webpages I used verify and sent him a list of the ones that were not real!!! Very eager to make the situation right!!!



I just bought a small lot of 5 pins from arraps at your recommendation. Every single one of them is a scrapper.  Apparently, you caught them, but they did nothing to change their practices. I did email them and am giving them a chance to make it right before leaving them negative feedback (and maybe filing a claim, if necessary) with eBay, but this is not a safe seller by any stretch of the imagination.


----------



## starshine514

starshine514 said:


> I just bought a small lot of 5 pins from arraps at your recommendation. Every single one of them is a scrapper.  Apparently, you caught them, but they did nothing to change their practices. I did email them and am giving them a chance to make it right before leaving them negative feedback (and maybe filing a claim, if necessary) with eBay, but this is not a safe seller by any stretch of the imagination.



Quick follow up. The seller (arraps) responded and offered a full refund if I return the pins, and said that they had 'given up' trying to sort out bad pins. So, this seller definitely belongs on the red list.

We were faced with a moral dilemma and have chosen to keep the scrappers instead of put them back into circulation. We'll keep one or two for my daughter's personal collection and make crafts with the others.


----------



## BebopBaloo

Nevermind -silly me ..figured it out.


----------



## MountNittany

Wow I forgot about this. Thank you so much for taking over! It's been quite busy since a few years ago and I just completely forgot about this list.


----------



## SupernaturalMommy

MountNittany said:


> Wow I forgot about this. Thank you so much for taking over! It's been quite busy since a few years ago and I just completely forgot about this list.



Glad to do it. Nice to see you back. I've been away for a while so I need to do some catching up.


----------



## katiee37

Got a nice lot of scrappers from main.street.mania. Lesson learned: check the red list before buying!

With that said, I got a small (under 20) lot from mary81358 and although a couple appear to be scrappers (a few duplicates from main.street.mania) her pins came exactly as pictured and at the time she was selling a bunch of other personal items so selling lots of pins isn't a regular thing for her. Some of the ones I got from her were surprisingly decent, ones that most definitely were bought in the parks and were not scrappers. I don't think she was selling scrappers knowingly.


----------



## CarolinaGirlTiss

I have had very good experiences with Disney pins $1.15 and up on Facebook. They trade in the parks so can't always be sure what they get is scrapper free. They do have scrapper free lots though that you can buy and the pins are only $1.50 each. I recently bought 10 from them and all were legit.


----------



## pixiewings71

CarolinaGirlTiss said:


> I have had very good experiences with Disney pins $1.15 and up on Facebook. They trade in the parks so can't always be sure what they get is scrapper free. They do have scrapper free lots though that you can buy and the pins are only $1.50 each. I recently bought 10 from them and all were legit.



Thanks for your input, maybe we should consider putting this seller on the yellow list?  
Good to see SNM and MN back here!


----------



## maburke

Hi, everybody,

I wanted to share my recent experience at Disneyland.  Over the past year, since our last visit, I have been gradually and carefully buying pins from the green sellers mentioned in this thread.  I've bought a lot of sets new in the package, whenever I could find them for under $2 per pin or so.  And the response that I had from CM's was visibly different from the past.  When they saw the quality of pins that my DD 9 & two neices (10 &12) were trading, they were extra-nice to us.  One CM even gave us a fast pass to a ride of our choice!  The girls took pride in the fact that when they traded to a pin board, the next time they looked, the pins they had traded were always gone.  I felt proud, too, because before I knew about scrappers, I had the experience of a CM pocketing a pin we had traded him, I think because it was such poor quality.  I'm now embarrassed when I think about that, so this trip made up for it!

We did see a lot of scrappers on CM lanyards and pin boards.  One CM had two of the same pins on the lanyard off her pin pad, and when the girls asked if they were for trade, she said, "No, I keep those for teaching," and proceeded to show them some of the differences between real and counterfeit pins. So from that point on, I answered questions about scrappers, but I didn't worry or want them to worry about it too much.  It was more about the fun of the hunt.

But I was very glad to be secure in the knowledge that we were adding to the number of desirable pins in the parks, and not the scrappers.


----------



## CarolinaGirlTiss

pixiewings71 said:
			
		

> Thanks for your input, maybe we should consider putting this seller on the yellow list?
> Good to see SNM and MN back here!



Sounds like a good idea.


----------



## mickeywho?

I just received a package of pins I purchased from a seller on Amazon. They are 100% fake. The seller has refunded my money (after I said that selling counterfeit items is fraud and I will be handing them in to the police). He's also promised to remove his listing from Amazon but I see it still there. He was reported to Amazon and I believe they will take him down.
Is there a way to report these people to Disney? I tried the email in the first thread and it bounced back.
Seller name : Eshopic. 
Here's the listing http://www.amazon.ca/gp/product/B008GO6K6U/ref=ox_ya_os_product


----------



## BattyMcDoon

Had a run in with main.street.mania recently before I found this thread. Purchased a lot of 25, ALL of which were fake. Very sad and upset. Contacted ebay to let them know. They (main.street.mania) refunded all of our money and said that we could keep the pins (no big surprise there) and that "it is a grab bag and may contain factory seconds" and then that they don't sell fake pins... except that's what factory seconds are, right? If their listing said anything about "factory seconds" I wouldn't have even looked twice at it.

And now I feel like I need to be very careful while trading in the park. I will have my smart phone in hand and be checking pinpins and dizpins with each trade I make.


----------



## pixiewings71

Disney does not offer factory seconds so any listing that says that will have scrappers, yes, that's what scrappers are.  lol  Keep the reports coming in, they are very valuable!


----------



## kittymeow

icebaay - All fakes! I purchased 4 pins but all were bent or dirty in one way or another. 3 out of 4 of them were counterfeit and the fourth one was a scrapper. Very disappointing... However, when I brought it up to the seller, they refunded right away.

j-unit-007 - Real! I've purchased 4 pins from them and they're all authentic Disney Land Paris pins :3


----------



## hclifford

Just bought more pins from bizzybee1 and as usual they were great.  Right now she is having a deal for 25 pin lots and I just ordered a set, which is my first time not ordering individual pins so I am hoping for the best.  

Also a random question for you disney traders.  Do many of you trade with other random individuals in the park like yourself?  My last visit I had just started my pin craze and couldnt tell if many people really actually were open to trading with one another (aside from the cute little kids that come up to you)... which btw had the cutest and sadest experience when the most adorable girl came up to me and asked to trade for one of my favorite pins I had come across...I had to say yes of course, so sad to lose it, but happy to make her day


----------



## Sandmanswife9

hclifford said:


> Just bought more pins from bizzybee1 and as usual they were great.  Right now she is having a deal for 25 pin lots and I just ordered a set, which is my first time not ordering individual pins so I am hoping for the best.
> 
> Also a random question for you disney traders.  Do many of you trade with other random individuals in the park like yourself?  My last visit I had just started my pin craze and couldnt tell if many people really actually were open to trading with one another (aside from the cute little kids that come up to you)... which btw had the cutest and sadest experience when the most adorable girl came up to me and asked to trade for one of my favorite pins I had come across...I had to say yes of course, so sad to lose it, but happy to make her day



I Have purchased from bizzybee1 and have had no problems. I only keep the pins on my lanyard that I want to trade. I keep my keepers in a pouch in my bag, that way, there is no disappointments or the possibility of loosing them.


----------



## pixiewings71

hclifford said:


> Just bought more pins from bizzybee1 and as usual they were great.  Right now she is having a deal for 25 pin lots and I just ordered a set, which is my first time not ordering individual pins so I am hoping for the best.
> 
> Also a random question for you disney traders.  Do many of you trade with other random individuals in the park like yourself?  My last visit I had just started my pin craze and couldnt tell if many people really actually were open to trading with one another (aside from the cute little kids that come up to you)... which btw had the cutest and sadest experience when the most adorable girl came up to me and asked to trade for one of my favorite pins I had come across...I had to say yes of course, so sad to lose it, but happy to make her day



Yes I trade with individuals in the parks as well as CM's.  Kids and adults alike.  I guess I'm meaner than you are, if someone (even a kid) asks for one of my keepers (and yes, I display some of my favorite pins on my lanyard(s)) I say sorry, that's a keeper and not for trade.


----------



## hclifford

pixiewings71 said:


> Yes I trade with individuals in the parks as well as CM's.  Kids and adults alike.  I guess I'm meaner than you are, if someone (even a kid) asks for one of my keepers (and yes, I display some of my favorite pins on my lanyard(s)) I say sorry, that's a keeper and not for trade.



Love it!  Well I can't wait for my trip then next month, I'll have to get more adventurous with trading, as well as more firm on my keeps...learning as I go!  Thanks as usual guys/gals


----------



## Kristibo42

Just thought I would let people know about another person selling from Utah.  I think they are all related and selling bad pins.  I have purchased pin from several different people from Utah.  They all sent the same pins all fakes or scrappers and even thought they have different towns on Ebay they all came from the same town with the same hand writing.  Just wanted to make people aware of this.  The new name is    *uterebel54*


----------



## GoofyTraci

Never mind


----------



## MND

GoofyTraci said:


> How do you know if the pins are bad? Scraperrs? I also bought some from Disney.crazy and now I'm concered the pins aren't good. What do I do and how do I check? TIA
> 
> 
> Edit: I just emailed them thru eBay. Ugh not happy. Should have known.



What do you mean by "aren't good"?


----------



## GoofyTraci

Never mind


----------



## MND

GoofyTraci said:


> Meaning that the pins are fake. Not authentic disney tradable pins.



By not authentic, do you mean they do not have a Disney copywright mark on the pin, or are not made in China, or are not made by the same company that makes the "authentic" pins or are regularly confiscated by CMs when you attempt to trade them?  

Mike


----------



## maburke

MND said:


> By not authentic, do you mean they do not have a Disney copywright mark on the pin, or are not made in China, or are not made by the same company that makes the "authentic" pins or are regularly confiscated by CMs when you attempt to trade them?
> 
> Mike



Fake.  As in counterfeit.  As in the Disney copyright mark is not authorized by Disney, as in made out of different (cheaper) materials, as in Disney did not authorize or get licensing fee for their use.  Cheap imitations.  Like a fake "designer" watch sold on a streetcorner.


----------



## babynala

Does anyone have a good source for the locking backs for the pins?  We have purchased some at the parks but thought I would try to get some more before our trip.

TIA


----------



## ronnmel

babynala said:


> Does anyone have a good source for the locking backs for the pins?  We have purchased some at the parks but thought I would try to get some more before our trip.
> 
> TIA



I bought mine at an arts & crafts store, in the jewelry section.


----------



## vietrolla

I really wish I knew about this post before buying my pins from disney.crazy.  I have a pending case against him or her.

I have bought from and had good experience with these two sellers.
davemegapawn
hppydiztrader <-- On the list ºoº


----------



## Stitch55

babeydoll02 said:


> Does anyone have experience with the eBay seller mousedreams?





SupernaturalMommy said:


> For come reason I have them in my list of saved sellers on eBay with a note that says "May have scrappers" but I can find no record of a purchase from them so I don't know why I put them in my saved sellers or why I put the note. Sorry.



I only bought one pin from mousedreams, and it is lighter in weight and bolder in color than my original. It looks and feels like a scrapper or maybe a counterfeit, but I've never seen anyone else selling this pin on eBay so I can't be sure. They gave me a partial refund and offered full refund if I exchanged it. I left positive feedback but I probably wouldn't buy from again and I definitely won't trade pin.

Also, I have bought bought a couple single pins (new) and new booster and lanyard sets, from *gomf03*. One pin was even an AP. All are authentic, but worth noting, most were open edition or LE 1000+. I was weary about this seller at first, but once I inspected the pins, I was happy.

I also have bought a lot from *robertpruden*. I know he buys pins from other sellers, but all of the pins I've gotten have been authentic. I got a few AP's from him, as well. I noticed he wasn't on the list, but has anyone else had experience buying from him?

Also, thank you SupernaturalMommy & MountNittany for putting this together over the years!


----------



## JaneSparrow

Stitch55 said:


> Also, I have bought bought a couple single pins (new) and new booster and lanyard sets, from *gomf03*. One pin was even an AP. All are authentic, but worth noting, most were open edition or LE 1000+. I was weary about this seller at first, but once I inspected the pins, I was happy.



I think gomf03 and Sweet's Collectables are one and the same.  I am not sure about buying from them since it was mentioned to stay away from those that sell in lots.


----------



## vietrolla

JaneSparrow said:


> I think gomf03 and Sweet's Collectables are one and the same.  I am not sure about buying from them since it was mentioned to stay away from those that sell in lots.



Sweet's Collectables is gomf03 store, I've only bought locking pins from him, and really have nothing bad to say about him. 

But he also sells pin lots which I am very weary of now.....

I did forget to thank the OP(SupernaturalMommy) and MountNittany for this thread saved me from buying from other scrapper sellers.....


----------



## Stitch55

JaneSparrow said:


> I think gomf03 and Sweet's Collectables are one and the same.  I am not sure about buying from them since it was mentioned to stay away from those that sell in lots.





vietrolla said:


> Sweet's Collectables is gomf03 store, I've only bought locking pins from him, and really have nothing bad to say about him.
> 
> But he also sells pin lots which I am very weary of now.....



Thanks for responding! Yeah, I don't think I'd buy pin lots from anyone anyway, even a reputable seller. I just figure that if a person is selling hundreds or thousands of individual pins, sorting through a pin lot and selling dozens of those would be less inspected than individuals. The most I've bought in a lot was probably 6, but all were NOC and open edition...and the total was only $15 since I was the only bidder lol :

Also, can anyone help me with why disneypinsdisneypinsdisneypins / tennpins is on the red list? I bought from her/him recently and the only problem I had was slow to ship. I would buy more from them but now I'm weary. I know someone reported overpriced shipping, but I was just charged a flat $3 for all my pins. Someone else reported a good experience, too. Has anyone had other experiences with him?

One last thing: theutahmodeler's new username is disneyhut, so can we add that? Thanks!


----------



## vietrolla

Stitch55 said:


> Also, can anyone help me with why disneypinsdisneypinsdisneypins / tennpins is on the red list? I bought from her/him recently and the only problem I had was slow to ship. I would buy more from them but now I'm weary. I know someone reported overpriced shipping, but I was just charged a flat $3 for all my pins. Someone else reported a good experience, too. Has anyone had other experiences with him?





SupernaturalMommy said:


> have been reported by others to have poor business practices such as listed above in addition to negative attitude/abusive language in communication, or in replies left to negative or neutral feedback received, or known to cancel bids to elicit higher prices. Buying from one of these sellers means this is an acceptable risk to you. The second category will be marked with an ***.




I think the seller may have changed his/her business practice, since there is hardly any negative feedback in the past 6 months, but s/he is on the list because of past business practices.  Personally never dealt with this seller so I can't say good or bad things about them.


----------



## Photochicktiff

Thankful for this feed!!


----------



## jillgunter

Just bought a lot of 25 non scrappers from beekerig. They look great, all look like the real deal. I have many many scrappers from my DD trading our last cruise. Just wanted to give a heads up for this seller. 4 were even on cards.


----------



## luulu1999

I am wanting to get some starter pins for my kids for our trip next summer I have a few Ill have to check when I get home about them being real, I guess they are but of the good ebay sellers what are some that have good prices?  I don't want to spend $10 on a pin that is just getting traded anyting


----------



## pixiewings71

Stitch55 said:


> Also, can anyone help me with why disneypinsdisneypinsdisneypins / tennpins is on the red list? I bought from her/him recently and the only problem I had was slow to ship. I would buy more from them but now I'm weary. I know someone reported overpriced shipping, but I was just charged a flat $3 for all my pins. Someone else reported a good experience, too. Has anyone had other experiences with him?
> 
> One last thing: theutahmodeler's new username is disneyhut, so can we add that? Thanks!



I have not used tennpins myself but there were reports of a bad attitude and he did send me multiple PM's that were negative in nature.  That's why this seller is where he is on the list.  It is simply due to his self acknowledged negative attitude.



luulu1999 said:


> I am wanting to get some starter pins for my kids for our trip next summer I have a few Ill have to check when I get home about them being real, I guess they are but of the good ebay sellers what are some that have good prices?  I don't want to spend $10 on a pin that is just getting traded anyting



You'll need to review each seller to see what they have listed and go from there.  Only you can determine what a fair price might be.  Best of luck!


----------



## Stitch55

pixiewings71 said:


> I have not used tennpins myself but there were reports of a bad attitude and he did send me multiple PM's that were negative in nature.  That's why this seller is where he is on the list.  It is simply due to his self acknowledged negative attitude.


Oh, ok. I have dealt with a couple sellers like this, but fortunately, he wasn't one of them. I will definitely be cautious if I buy from again, though. Thanks!!!


----------



## jennynoel

Just wanted to give a big thanks for this list and the work that goes into it!

I stay away from buying lots on eBay, but occasionally by single pins to fill out my collection. 

I just got burned on some hidden mickeys which appear to be from a new batch of scrappers. I want to give the seller benefit of the doubt, but they came in the tell-tale tiny zip-top bags so I have a really hard time believing she traded for them as she claims.

Will let you know how my return attempt goes - hopefully, I won't have any problems.

-Jenny


----------



## James G

jennynoel said:


> Just wanted to give a big thanks for this list and the work that goes into it!
> 
> I stay away from buying lots on eBay, but occasionally by single pins to fill out my collection.
> 
> I just got burned on some hidden mickeys which appear to be from a new batch of scrappers. I want to give the seller benefit of the doubt, but they came in the tell-tale tiny zip-top bags so I have a really hard time believing she traded for them as she claims.
> 
> Will let you know how my return attempt goes - hopefully, I won't have any problems.
> 
> -Jenny



I had the same thing happen to me with a seller named jeffreyyoung. He has 100% feed back so I thought it was going to be legit. As soon as I opened my packed I found a bunch of pins in small baggies. I ordered 20 for $19 and was sent 24 pins with a cheap landyard made of ribbon. When I sent the seller an email about these not being legit he just refunded my money in full. No questions asked and wasn't asked to ship back. I'm positive he knows these aren't legit. I was thinking of leaving neutral feedback warning others mine were not legit. Out of my 20 3 look almost legit, the rest look cheap and fake with about 5 looking horrible. I want to order some more pins. I bizzybee1 I might order from. Anyone bought from disneyhut? I'm on the fence with that seller.

-James G.


----------



## beck02

I've recently gotten into pin trading, and have ended up buying several from e-bay   It can be addicting.  The first ones I bought were scrappers, and then I did my research, and the latest ones all seem to be good.  It's really hard to tell on some, so basically I only buy what I like (possible scrapper or not).  But, here's my question--I noticed a few sellers selling JUST the pin stock cards (what the pins come on).  I can't help but think the only people who would buy these would be ones that have fake pins & are using them to make them look more legit.  Any thoughts on this? 
Which leads me to:

I don't see an entry for tinkerbellfan2013.  I bought a lot from them (100 pins), and they seem to be legit.  Cost was around $3/pin & all are new on the card back (some with prices even), so not super cheap, but then, these aren't really park traders but more for my daughter's collection.  Shipping was very prompt, but none of the pins had any protection & were just thrown in the shipping box.  I got one, a tinkerbell pin with a pearl, that was scratched.  Otherwise, the other 99 all made the trip OK.  There were also some duplicates (which I knew--they photograph everything you're getting) .  I think that $3/pin is less than what they'd be sold at the park, so now I'm wondering if they just found them on sale, or if they're fake.  I mean, how can someone afford to sell something on e-bay (with it costing about 15% of the sale for paypal & e-bay fees) for less than the park????


----------



## AMateus

Has anyone ever bought from "Sweet's" on ebay? I do not see them on the list?


----------



## Stitch55

James G said:


> I was thinking of leaving neutral feedback warning others mine were not legit. Out of my 20 3 look almost legit, the rest look cheap and fake with about 5 looking horrible. I want to order some more pins. I bizzybee1 I might order from. Anyone bought from disneyhut? I'm on the fence with that seller.



I would definitely leave proper feedback!! A while ago, a seller and I came to a mutual agreement that a very rare pin he had was more than likely fake. He gave me a refund, I left positive feedback. Months later, I see he has sold two or three more of the same pin and still has 100% feedback.

Also, I did buy from Disneyhut. I bought two HTF pins and one open-edition, very common pin. The non-rare one was listed as NOC, but it was not. He refunded half the purchase price, I think, and apologized. No other issues though.


----------



## James G

So I ended up buying a lot from beekerlg. She made a special lot for me. Way cheaper than her normal price. I got 25 pins for $1.20 each. When they came I could tell they were legit. A few I thought might be fakes because I was still learning.. But they all look legit. I let my kids pick through them when they came. The next day we got to Disneyland and started trading with CMs. I looked at the pins closely, I eneded up trading for fakes/scrappers. We trade with maybe 10 CMs and 90% them were fakes, we ended up using the fakes we traded for to try to trade back for real ones. We finally found some CMs with legit ones. After see so many fakes I can 100% say that the ones we got from beekerlg were legit. 

We did run into someone who was trading with a CM. She opened her backpack and took out a bag filled with over 100 small baggies with fake pins in it. I was disgusted. I was going to tell her off. She saw that my daughter wanted to trade a CM for pin and took out a fake really quick and did the trader on her own (without the CM). Then my daughter wanted that pin. It was so sad.

I can't believe how many fakes were at disneyland. There was no Quality Control whatsoever.

Those 25 pins didn't last long. We left the park wishing we had more pins. My wife almost bought $50 worth of pins, which was like 8 pins, at a Disney store inside the park. I told her wait, I'm sure we can get at least twice as many pins online and come back next week. That night I order more pins from other seller "angelajuly". They should be here Saturday. I'll let everyone know if they are good. I'm really feeling like they will be legit.


James G


----------



## James G

AMateus said:


> Has anyone ever bought from "Sweet's" on ebay? I do not see them on the list?



gomf03? If so I have ordered some locking pin backs and they came in about 5 days. I just placed an order for some pins. They took a few days to ship so hopefully I get them tomorrow. I'll report back on them after I get them.

James G


----------



## James G

James G said:


> So I ended up buying a lot from beekerlg. She made a special lot for me. Way cheaper than her normal price. I got 25 pins for $1.20 each. When they came I could tell they were legit. A few I thought might be fakes because I was still learning.. But they all look legit. I let my kids pick through them when they came. The next day we got to Disneyland and started trading with CMs. I looked at the pins closely, I eneded up trading for fakes/scrappers. We trade with maybe 10 CMs and 90% them were fakes, we ended up using the fakes we traded for to try to trade back for real ones. We finally found some CMs with legit ones. After see so many fakes I can 100% say that the ones we got from beekerlg were legit.
> 
> We did run into someone who was trading with a CM. She opened her backpack and took out a bag filled with over 100 small baggies with fake pins in it. I was disgusted. I was going to tell her off. She saw that my daughter wanted to trade a CM for pin and took out a fake really quick and did the trader on her own (without the CM). Then my daughter wanted that pin. It was so sad.
> 
> I can't believe how many fakes were at disneyland. There was no Quality Control whatsoever.
> 
> Those 25 pins didn't last long. We left the park wishing we had more pins. My wife almost bought $50 worth of pins, which was like 8 pins, at a Disney store inside the park. I told her wait, I'm sure we can get at least twice as many pins online and come back next week. That night I order more pins from other seller "angelajuly". They should be here Saturday. I'll let everyone know if they are good. I'm really feeling like they will be legit.
> 
> 
> James G



So Anglajuly's package came and all of the pins wee legit. Brand new pins sealed in booster packs. I was a little iffy since the price was around $10 a booster pack. I took the packs to DL to compare with the one they sell. Sure enough everything was exactly the same. 100% real pins at around 70% off. We opened all of our booster packs and had a day trading. 

Now it's time to order more pins. I'm getting addicted! I think next time we will take 100 pins instead of 50.

 James G


----------



## James G

James G said:


> gomf03? If so I have ordered some locking pin backs and they came in about 5 days. I just placed an order for some pins. They took a few days to ship so hopefully I get them tomorrow. I'll report back on them after I get them.
> 
> James G



My package came and from what we saw I personally wouldn't buy a lot from this seller if you were planning on keeping them for our own personal collection. I did order another set of 50 locking pin backs.

 James G


----------



## pixiewings71

James G said:


> So I ended up buying a lot from beekerlg. She made a special lot for me. Way cheaper than her normal price. I got 25 pins for $1.20 each. When they came I could tell they were legit. A few I thought might be fakes because I was still learning.. But they all look legit. I let my kids pick through them when they came. The next day we got to Disneyland and started trading with CMs. I looked at the pins closely, I eneded up trading for fakes/scrappers. We trade with maybe 10 CMs and 90% them were fakes, we ended up using the fakes we traded for to try to trade back for real ones. We finally found some CMs with legit ones. After see so many fakes I can 100% say that the ones we got from beekerlg were legit.
> 
> We did run into someone who was trading with a CM. She opened her backpack and took out a bag filled with over 100 small baggies with fake pins in it. I was disgusted. I was going to tell her off. She saw that my daughter wanted to trade a CM for pin and took out a fake really quick and did the trader on her own (without the CM). Then my daughter wanted that pin. It was so sad.
> 
> I can't believe how many fakes were at disneyland. There was no Quality Control whatsoever.
> 
> Those 25 pins didn't last long. We left the park wishing we had more pins. My wife almost bought $50 worth of pins, which was like 8 pins, at a Disney store inside the park. I told her wait, I'm sure we can get at least twice as many pins online and come back next week. That night I order more pins from other seller "angelajuly". They should be here Saturday. I'll let everyone know if they are good. I'm really feeling like they will be legit.
> 
> 
> James G



Just because someone carries trading pins in a ziploc baggie and keeps those pins inside other little baggies does NOT mean they are scrappers.  This is how I carry my extra traders around, in a small baggie with many others inside a larger baggie.  The small inner baggie protects the pins from being scratched while I'm carrying them around in my park bag, the larger baggie keeps them together so I can quickly grab a pin for a trade if I need one.  I wear a lanyard but tend to go through those pins quickly so need to refresh with traders multiple times a day.  You shouldn't assume that pins carried in this fashion are scrappers without being close enough to tell.  

AngelaJuly should be on the green list, I've purchased from that seller myself and had a great experience.


----------



## James G

pixiewings71 said:


> Just because someone carries trading pins in a ziploc baggie and keeps those pins inside other little baggies does NOT mean they are scrappers.  This is how I carry my extra traders around, in a small baggie with many others inside a larger baggie.  The small inner baggie protects the pins from being scratched while I'm carrying them around in my park bag, the larger baggie keeps them together so I can quickly grab a pin for a trade if I need one.  I wear a lanyard but tend to go through those pins quickly so need to refresh with traders multiple times a day.  You shouldn't assume that pins carried in this fashion are scrappers without being close enough to tell.  AngelaJuly should be on the green list, I've purchased from that seller myself and had a great experience.



I saw her pins. They were fake. I wish I had so many pins that I could have bags and bags of them to trade. I hope one day to have a job where I can buy baggies worth of pins. I

I'm looking to start a collection of pins. Right now I just have a small booklet I got from Disneyland for $35?   What's the best less expensive way to keep your pins without getting damage ? I'm thinking in a few months I might have as many as 100 pins and this book will be filled.

Thanks 

James G.


----------



## maburke

James G said:


> I'm looking to start a collection of pins. Right now I just have a small booklet I got from Disneyland for $35?   What's the best less expensive way to keep your pins without getting damage ? I'm thinking in a few months I might have as many as 100 pins and this book will be filled.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> James G.



I filled several of those kinds of books before I decided that I needed to get more efficient.  I use the binder pages that Disney sells; they're not as expensive as the books, and you can put them in the binders Disney also sells, or any other binder.  Those I leave at home; I bring my traders and the sets I'm trying to complete with me.

I know other people use cork bulletin boards, which is also a cool way to display them.


----------



## goofyboutmickey

I purchased some pins from canddjjg and found several that questionable. Especially one with Chip and Dale and Dale's nose is as black as Chip's. Others are off color and/or have a scuffed and dull finish. 
They have also listed an identical set after I purchased mine.


----------



## James G

maburke said:


> I filled several of those kinds of books before I decided that I needed to get more efficient.  I use the binder pages that Disney sells; they're not as expensive as the books, and you can put them in the binders Disney also sells, or any other binder.  Those I leave at home; I bring my traders and the sets I'm trying to complete with me.
> 
> I know other people use cork bulletin boards, which is also a cool way to display them.



Those pages they sell. I think it's like $9.99 for a pack of 5 with 5 divers. Are they good? I was thinking of picking some up and just using a binder that I have at home. Looks like they would be easy to add and remove pins from. And I could put the book on my book stand.

I get 20% off merch until Oct 6th so it might be a good idea for me to buy now.


----------



## mrwinky

James G said:


> gomf03? If so I have ordered some locking pin backs and they came in about 5 days. I just placed an order for some pins. They took a few days to ship so hopefully I get them tomorrow. I'll report back on them after I get them.
> 
> James G



I just received the lot of 50 I bought off of him on ebay, I'm no expert but im suspecting that most are scrappers, I would say 80% of them were hidden mickeys, 2 pins that I was able to use for comparison (using pin pics ) was a Yellow monorail pin the silver door outline on mine is very wide compared to the pick, the blue monorail pin the blue is very close to black color (compared with pin pics which is a lighter blue) and then on the Cast Lanyard Coupon pin (for New Orleans, haunted mansion and Pirates, with Coupon E on it) Mickey in the pics online looks black, where I got 2 of them that he is silver. I really am not looking forward to taking the time to go through them to determine scrappers, since I bought them to for the kids to trade at DL in Nov, I just might throw them in the drawer and forget about it


----------



## maburke

James G said:


> Those pages they sell. I think it's like $9.99 for a pack of 5 with 5 divers. Are they good? I was thinking of picking some up and just using a binder that I have at home. Looks like they would be easy to add and remove pins from. And I could put the book on my book stand.
> 
> I get 20% off merch until Oct 6th so it might be a good idea for me to buy now.



I like them.  There are pages to put in between the pin pages to protect your pins from each other.  You could put pins on both sides, but it depends on how close together your pin backs are.

One thing I have found, is that they are NOT as easy to add and remove pins as the books.  In the books, the pages are fabric, whereas the binder pages are a thick plastic with a sort of material covering.  So it's hard to push the pin through the plastic. (I've put pins into my fingers many a time this way.)  So I use my books for moving pins in and out and carrying around, and I put them in the binder pages only once, where I want them, once sets are completed.


----------



## James G

maburke said:


> I like them.  There are pages to put in between the pin pages to protect your pins from each other.  You could put pins on both sides, but it depends on how close together your pin backs are.  One thing I have found, is that they are NOT as easy to add and remove pins as the books.  In the books, the pages are fabric, whereas the binder pages are a thick plastic with a sort of material covering.  So it's hard to push the pin through the plastic. (I've put pins into my fingers many a time this way.)  So I use my books for moving pins in and out and carrying around, and I put them in the binder pages only once, where I want them, once sets are completed.



Thank you for the feedback. This is good to know. I was thinking the pages were going to be nice and easy to use, easier than the pin books. I think I'll hold off until I know for sure which direction I want to go in. 

Thank you again

James G


----------



## pixi3ness

I recently had a transaction with pintradingprincess - won a pin lot via auctions and after seeing her buyer feedback and realized she bought lots of pins from 423disneypinfreak I informed her I was only interested in authentic pins. She assured me that they would be though once I received them it didn't take me long to realize they were all scrappers. Thankfully she was very friendly and helpful and immediately issued a full refund.


----------



## peoplemover

Have just discovered this corner of DISboards. Glad this is here. Bought a 200 pin lot from deb5923 on eBay. All but about 10 pins were definitely scrappers / fakes. Not hard to discern between the pins I received & the real thing. The pins I received were way too light & thin to be real.


----------



## James G

mrwinky said:


> I just received the lot of 50 I bought off of him on ebay, I'm no expert but im suspecting that most are scrappers, I would say 80% of them were hidden mickeys, 2 pins that I was able to use for comparison (using pin pics ) was a Yellow monorail pin the silver door outline on mine is very wide compared to the pick, the blue monorail pin the blue is very close to black color (compared with pin pics which is a lighter blue) and then on the Cast Lanyard Coupon pin (for New Orleans, haunted mansion and Pirates, with Coupon E on it) Mickey in the pics online looks black, where I got 2 of them that he is silver. I really am not looking forward to taking the time to go through them to determine scrappers, since I bought them to for the kids to trade at DL in Nov, I just might throw them in the drawer and forget about it



 BUYER BEWARE FOR GOMF03 

Don't buy from seller gomf03. Sells fake pins and very cheap/broken locking pin backs. I mad the mistake and end up having to report the seller to ebay after he laughed my face for being stupid enough for believing he was a Christian.

Eric Sweet is a con artist. I should have know his pins when fake before ordering. Wish I would have never of bought from him. 

Please don't buy from this seller. There are other sells on ebay that sell legit pins for just a few more cents per a pin and they are legit and beautiful.

I encourage to buy from bizzybee1, angelajuly, beekerlg. They sold me 100% real pins. No fakes, no scrappers, no BS. Just 100% legit real pins.

 James G


----------



## jack'smom

Anyone have any information on disneypinmad?

Thanks!


----------



## alizesmom

Also interested in DisneyPinMad. Also, is it true that you are less likely to get a scrapper if you buy a more complex pin like a pin in a pin? Lastly, we were at WDW a few weeks ago and it seemed to me that there were very few pins being sold in the parks and rare LE pins to be found. Anyone else notice this?


----------



## maburke

alizesmom said:


> Also interested in DisneyPinMad. Also, is it true that you are less likely to get a scrapper if you buy a more complex pin like a pin in a pin? Lastly, we were at WDW a few weeks ago and it seemed to me that there were very few pins being sold in the parks and rare LE pins to be found. Anyone else notice this?



Yes, the 3D pins are too expensive for the cheap imitators to produce.


----------



## disneylover1980

and they all seem legit.

themuchnessofdisney-had what i wanted specifically...a little pricey, but worth getting what I wanted.

thetreasurewithinfl-i bought a general lot and had a lot of the "bigger" thick pins and all the smaller ones were in great condition (no bad edges, etc.) 

can you please all them to the list for okay sellers?


----------



## WDW in Pearls

disneylover1980 said:


> and they all seem legit.  themuchnessofdisney-had what i wanted specifically...a little pricey, but worth getting what I wanted.  thetreasurewithinfl-i bought a general lot and had a lot of the "bigger" thick pins and all the smaller ones were in great condition (no bad edges, etc.)  can you please all them to the list for okay sellers?



I had great luck with themuchnessofdisney too. Anybody know anything about pinkingdom?


----------



## alayne

Note: I have not read all of this thread so if this has been asked I am sorry. 

My DS is 9 and loves to trade pins. The first time we went to Disney I purchased the starter pack and then I purchased a Duffy pack for him to trade since he didn't really like Duffy. I didn't purchase pins ahead of time. 

The next time we went to Disney I went on eBay and purchased a "LOT" - it had 5 or 6 packs of Disney pins (they were in the Disney package just like the Duffy pack I had gotten at Disney) - I tried to get princess ones because I knew he would trade them and not keep them. 

I was just on eBay looking for the packages (5 or 6 packs being sold together) and I don't see any. I looked up a few of the ones listed in Green on the first page but they all seem to be doing individual pins and not groups of pins. 

My DS has no idea what a scrapper is but I don't want to support anyone who is doing something they aren't suppose to. However, since I am not an expert and he just does this for fun and what he likes will the CM's still trade pins if they are scrappers? 

Can someone tell me someone who is currently on eBay that has groups of pins I can purchase for my son to trade? More girly ones so he will trade them and not keep them. 

Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## mafpi

alayne said:


> Note: I have not read all of this thread so if this has been asked I am sorry.  My DS is 9 and loves to trade pins. The first time we went to Disney I purchased the starter pack and then I purchased a Duffy pack for him to trade since he didn't really like Duffy. I didn't purchase pins ahead of time.  The next time we went to Disney I went on eBay and purchased a "LOT" - it had 5 or 6 packs of Disney pins (they were in the Disney package just like the Duffy pack I had gotten at Disney) - I tried to get princess ones because I knew he would trade them and not keep them.  I was just on eBay looking for the packages (5 or 6 packs being sold together) and I don't see any. I looked up a few of the ones listed in Green on the first page but they all seem to be doing individual pins and not groups of pins.  My DS has no idea what a scrapper is but I don't want to support anyone who is doing something they aren't suppose to. However, since I am not an expert and he just does this for fun and what he likes will the CM's still trade pins if they are scrappers?  Can someone tell me someone who is currently on eBay that has groups of pins I can purchase for my son to trade? More girly ones so he will trade them and not keep them.  Any help would be greatly appreciated.


Since you probably will get scrapers back I see no issue. But to answer your question directly they will give you no problem in trading wether it's a scrapper or nit.


----------



## alayne

mafpi said:


> Since you probably will get scrapers back I see no issue. But to answer your question directly they will give you no problem in trading wether it's a scrapper or nit.



Ok that helps. CMs may already have scrappers on there lanyards or pouches that my son my like and trade for. Oh - your also saying I could be losing out then. If we don't know what we are doing (and we don't) he could trade a true Disney pin for a piece of junk couldn't he. 

He purchases Disney pins at the parks with his spending money but doesn't trade those so I guess I'm ok. I just hate to spread scrappers. 

I think if I keep thinking about this I'm going to take the fun out of it for him. So I'm just going to go back to eBay and find some pins at a price I'm ok with him trading and move on. He and when he wants to become a true collector I will let him read all the threads on the Disboards and become highly educated in the subject. LOL


----------



## WDW in Pearls

alayne said:


> Ok that helps. CMs may already have scrappers on there lanyards or pouches that my son my like and trade for. Oh - your also saying I could be losing out then. If we don't know what we are doing (and we don't) he could trade a true Disney pin for a piece of junk couldn't he.  He purchases Disney pins at the parks with his spending money but doesn't trade those so I guess I'm ok. I just hate to spread scrappers.  I think if I keep thinking about this I'm going to take the fun out of it for him. So I'm just going to go back to eBay and find some pins at a price I'm ok with him trading and move on. He and when he wants to become a true collector I will let him read all the threads on the Disboards and become highly educated in the subject. LOL



I'm a pin newbie myself and who knows, I might have scrappers on my lanyard from trading. Sometimes you can tell just by looking at them something isn't right. I try my best but because I don't sell mine for money it's not the end of the world if I do wind up with a scrapper. 

I've found a small handful of sellers I really trust and stuck to them. Meekd is great as well as themuchnessofdisney. I'm far from a pro so I just stick to what (little) I know!


----------



## jack'smom

alayne said:


> Note: I have not read all of this thread so if this has been asked I am sorry.
> 
> My DS is 9 and loves to trade pins. The first time we went to Disney I purchased the starter pack and then I purchased a Duffy pack for him to trade since he didn't really like Duffy. I didn't purchase pins ahead of time.
> 
> The next time we went to Disney I went on eBay and purchased a "LOT" - it had 5 or 6 packs of Disney pins (they were in the Disney package just like the Duffy pack I had gotten at Disney) - I tried to get princess ones because I knew he would trade them and not keep them.
> 
> I was just on eBay looking for the packages (5 or 6 packs being sold together) and I don't see any. I looked up a few of the ones listed in Green on the first page but they all seem to be doing individual pins and not groups of pins.
> 
> My DS has no idea what a scrapper is but I don't want to support anyone who is doing something they aren't suppose to. However, since I am not an expert and he just does this for fun and what he likes will the CM's still trade pins if they are scrappers?
> 
> Can someone tell me someone who is currently on eBay that has groups of pins I can purchase for my son to trade? More girly ones so he will trade them and not keep them.
> 
> Any help would be greatly appreciated.



I have recently bought some that are new in packaging from the following sellers and have been really pleased (both with the price and with the items):
asia_miner

savesummore (I purchased several new booster sets, they weren't it one big lot)

angelajuly (I purchased several new booster sets, they weren't it one big lot)

eside56 (I purchased several new booster sets, they weren't it one big lot)

bilsebaby

I have seen several lots that were the booster packs recently, new in packaging.  Hopefully this helps!  I average about $1.40-$1.50 per pin, with shipping.  I feel this is a great price and I feel much better about not spreading around scrapper pins.


----------



## alayne

jack'smom said:


> I have recently bought some that are new in packaging from the following sellers and have been really pleased (both with the price and with the items):
> asia_miner
> 
> savesummore (I purchased several new booster sets, they weren't it one big lot)
> 
> angelajuly (I purchased several new booster sets, they weren't it one big lot)
> 
> eside56 (I purchased several new booster sets, they weren't it one big lot)
> 
> bilsebaby
> 
> I have seen several lots that were the booster packs recently, new in packaging.  Hopefully this helps!  I average about $1.40-$1.50 per pin, with shipping.  I feel this is a great price and I feel much better about not spreading around scrapper pins.



Thank you for the info. I'll research this tonight. 

Thanks
Allison


----------



## vacation_junkie

I wish I would have seen this thread before I bought 85 pins from 423disneypinfreak

They have already been shipped.
When I get them what is the easiest way of telling if they are crapper  scrappers? 

I don't want to bring them to trade if my son will just end up being upset because the refuse to accept them!


----------



## justinb

I found about 50 pins.. What's the best way to find out if any are valuable?


----------



## jennynoel

vacation_junkie said:


> what is the easiest way of telling if they are crapper  scrappers?



If you look at the pin in good light, the surface should be glossy and smooth. If the surface is dull and you can see brush strokes going across the pin it's a scrapper. The edges of the pin should also be smooth with no jagged parts on the metal.

This is not the only type of scrapper out there, but most of the direct from china pins that end up on eBay in lots will be that type.

There are other guidelines, but I find that if I stick to this rule I can avoid most scrappers and I don't stress about it.


----------



## maburke

justinb said:


> I found about 50 pins.. What's the best way to find out if any are valuable?



Try looking for them on eBay as individual pins.  You can also check pinpics.com.  But chances are very small that they are particularly valuable, unless they are limited edition, excellent condition (with the original card), or quite old.


----------



## AOSIG

Anyone have any experience with Toy Box Collectors Shop?


----------



## Ashlander

I wanted to buy from bizzybee1 today, but they are on vacation.  Hope they come back soon - we have bought twice from them and had great experiences!


----------



## kc10family

I now feel the need to look over my girls pins  not that they care if it is real or not because they trade them for what they like and how they remember the trips we take.  Just the other day one of the girls said, mom that year I was sooooo into Tigger, do you see how many Tigger pins I got that trip. 

I was just starting to look for a new trip starter set (we buy a set in the park) online so we had them before we hit the park this time.  Now I feel overloaded with WHO, WHERE, WHAT, etc to buy from. 

Thank you for the FYI everyone I sure hope to figure this out and have real pins before we go this next time.


----------



## emailbrittny

I have purchased from oldmooma in the past and just purchased another 100 pins. She sends excellent pins - in sealed packages, on pin backs, or booster packs. All legit and some of them too nice to trade. Great to work with and fantastic prices from $1.75-$2.25 a pin. 

I dont know how I missed thetreasure on the bad list when I referred to the list here. But I got 2 lots of pins listed as "trader pins" all were fake, the lots included duplicates and even fakes of newer released pins like the princess high heels. I dont return them I just let my kids have them to play with. I dont want them in circulation so I dont send them back. Not like it matters much seeing they probably have 1000000s of them. I only trade legitimate pins and and trade for pins I like, if it happens to be a scrapper I just keep it. My kids dont care what they get, but I dont have the heart to trade fakes to anyone, including cast members.


----------



## jack'smom

Just a heads up on bigdon45 (he's on the orange list)...

We purchased a set from him recently based on the picture he posted.  (This set has known scrappers out there.)  The picture clearly shows that the set was not scrappers.  However, when we got them, they definitely were scrappers.  

We asked if he had a set that matched the picture and he couldn't really tell us.  So it was kind of a bait and switch technique.  He did offer for us to send them back and even pay for the return shipping.  I was really mad though about the posting of a picture which was not the set he was selling.


----------



## alizesmom

Just bought a small lot from Old Mooma as well as a single pin. Can't wait to see if she lives up to the hype.


----------



## jack'smom

alizesmom said:


> Just bought a small lot from Old Mooma as well as a single pin. Can't wait to see if she lives up to the hype.



We were really happy.  We spent $32 for 21 pins (all new and on the cards). One pin we got was a pirates one my son really wanted but we forgot to buy on our last trip.  It was $12 in the store!


----------



## disneylover1980

So, why isn't this list continually updated?  I have read SEVERAL updates from people and the list hasn't changed.  One "good" transaction and once they are on the good seller list, that's where they stay? And one "bad" transaction and they land on the bad sellers list and that's where they stay??  Sorry...if that's the case, then this list is VERY unhelpful and a waste of time.


----------



## disneylover1980

So, why isn't this list continually updated?  I have read SEVERAL updates from people and the list hasn't changed.  One "good" transaction and once they are on the good seller list, that's where they stay? And one "bad" transaction and they land on the bad sellers list and that's where they stay??  Sorry...if that's the case, then this list is VERY unhelpful and a waste of time.


----------



## MND

jack'smom said:


> We were really happy.  We spent $32 for 21 pins (all new and on the cards). One pin we got was a pirates one my son really wanted but we forgot to buy on our last trip.  It was $12 in the store!



Probably scrapers at that price, but if they look good, that's what counts! 

Mike


----------



## pixiewings71

disneylover1980 said:


> So, why isn't this list continually updated?  I have read SEVERAL updates from people and the list hasn't changed.  One "good" transaction and once they are on the good seller list, that's where they stay? And one "bad" transaction and they land on the bad sellers list and that's where they stay??  Sorry...if that's the case, then this list is VERY unhelpful and a waste of time.



This is rude and very unnecessary, the thread owner is the only person who can make the updates and she does have a busy life outside this board.  All the thread owners that have kept this list updated do so on their own time and with very little thanks, posts like this are discouraging.  There are multiple eBay threads, the information on this one was mostly taken from those earlier threads, in fact they are all based on information going back to the first eBay thread, post #1 gets copied and pasted into a new thread when the old one gets too long and the discussions keep going into the new thread.  The information on the first post is updated as the thread owner has time and as more information is reported by our posters.  Traditionally as new information is reported sellers are moved to the yellow or orange list but that is at the discretion of the thread owner.  If you would like to volunteer to take over and keep the list updated I'm sure the current thread owner would be fine with that, you just need to start your own thread and go from there.


----------



## MND

vacation_junkie said:


> I wish I would have seen this thread before I bought 85 pins from 423disneypinfreak
> 
> They have already been shipped.
> When I get them what is the easiest way of telling if they are crapper  scrappers?
> 
> I don't want to bring them to trade if my son will just end up being upset because the refuse to accept them!



Did you receive the pins?  How do they look?  I have bought many bulk pins on ebay and never have had one problem trading them at the parks, DTD, or on the ships.  I've even kept some of them for my collection.

Mike


----------



## MND

mrwinky said:


> . I really am not looking forward to taking the time to go through them to determine scrappers, since I bought them to for the kids to trade at DL in Nov, I just might throw them in the drawer and forget about it



Why don't you just trade them at DL?    I'm sure the CM's will be happy to trade them.  

Mike


----------



## Ashlander

pixiewings71 said:


> This is rude and very unnecessary, the thread owner is the only person who can make the updates and she does have a busy life outside this board.  All the thread owners that have kept this list updated do so on their own time and with very little thanks, posts like this are discouraging.  There are multiple eBay threads, the information on this one was mostly taken from those earlier threads, in fact they are all based on information going back to the first eBay thread, post #1 gets copied and pasted into a new thread when the old one gets too long and the discussions keep going into the new thread.  The information on the first post is updated as the thread owner has time and as more information is reported by our posters.  Traditionally as new information is reported sellers are moved to the yellow or orange list but that is at the discretion of the thread owner.  If you would like to volunteer to take over and keep the list updated I'm sure the current thread owner would be fine with that, you just need to start your own thread and go from there.



I completely agree!  I find this thread very helpful!


----------



## pixiewings71

MND said:


> Did you receive the pins?  How do they look?  I have bought many bulk pins on ebay and never have had one problem trading them at the parks, DTD, or on the ships.  I've even kept some of them for my collection.
> 
> Mike





MND said:


> Why don't you just trade them at DL?    I'm sure the CM's will be happy to trade them.
> 
> Mike



these posts condone the trading of scrappers, that is NOT what this thread is about.  Please refrain from posting such things.  As a DL trader I would appreciate not receiving scrappers when doing my trades.  



Ashlander said:


> I completely agree!  I find this thread very helpful!


----------



## disneylover1980

pixiewings71 said:


> This is rude and very unnecessary, the thread owner is the only person who can make the updates and she does have a busy life outside this board.  All the thread owners that have kept this list updated do so on their own time and with very little thanks, posts like this are discouraging.  There are multiple eBay threads, the information on this one was mostly taken from those earlier threads, in fact they are all based on information going back to the first eBay thread, post #1 gets copied and pasted into a new thread when the old one gets too long and the discussions keep going into the new thread.  The information on the first post is updated as the thread owner has time and as more information is reported by our posters.  Traditionally as new information is reported sellers are moved to the yellow or orange list but that is at the discretion of the thread owner.  If you would like to volunteer to take over and keep the list updated I'm sure the current thread owner would be fine with that, you just need to start your own thread and go from there.




It isn't rude, it is a VALID question.  The OP of this thread decided to take on the responsibility of handling the task.  There are sellers on eBay who have  businesses that are being hurt or helped unnecessarily by the lack of updates from this entire series of posts.  If the poster cannot keep up, ask for help.  But do one sit on a high horse and claim that you are the ultimate resource and the end all be all of internet pin sellers when the thread is not continually updated.  That is all I am saying.  If it was accurate, I would also find this very informative and helpful...but it is not.  So, now people are using the first pages of this thread to make decisions as to buy from someone or not....and it is outdated, inaccurate information.


----------



## Kristibo42

disneylover1980 said:


> It isn't rude, it is a VALID question.  The OP of this thread decided to take on the responsibility of handling the task.  There are sellers on eBay who have  businesses that are being hurt or helped unnecessarily by the lack of updates from this entire series of posts.  If the poster cannot keep up, ask for help.  But do one sit on a high horse and claim that you are the ultimate resource and the end all be all of internet pin sellers when the thread is not continually updated.  That is all I am saying.  If it was accurate, I would also find this very informative and helpful...but it is not.  So, now people are using the first pages of this thread to make decisions as to buy from someone or not....and it is outdated, inaccurate information.



I agree if you start something you finish it or delete it.  I'm sure this person is on here all the time so to update shouldn't take long if you keep up on it.


----------



## disneylover1980

Kristibo42 said:


> I agree if you start something you finish it or delete it.  I'm sure this person is on here all the time so to update shouldn't take long if you keep up on it.




Thank you.


----------



## pixiewings71

disneylover1980 said:


> It isn't rude, it is a VALID question.  The OP of this thread decided to take on the responsibility of handling the task.  There are sellers on eBay who have  businesses that are being hurt or helped unnecessarily by the lack of updates from this entire series of posts.  If the poster cannot keep up, ask for help.  But do one sit on a high horse and claim that you are the ultimate resource and the end all be all of internet pin sellers when the thread is not continually updated.  That is all I am saying.  If it was accurate, I would also find this very informative and helpful...but it is not.  So, now people are using the first pages of this thread to make decisions as to buy from someone or not....and it is outdated, inaccurate information.



I'm sorry but IMO it is rude, as is this post.  I understand what your saying but to ask for help means to give your log in information to someone else, not many people I know are willing to do that.  Would you?  The OP is NOT on a high horse, she simply had the time to update when she took over, her life has changed and she's not able to take the time like she was able to earlier.  It is always a good idea to read the first few pages and the last few pages to see if there are missing updates.  Honestly, I'll say it again, posts like this are the reasons that the thread owners stop updating, it is very discouraging to do this for others and only get negative feedback, its also very discouraging to do this for others and get hate mail sent to you via PM, which may be another reason she became a little scarce.  One of the sellers on the red list was hate PMing me and I never said anything about that seller......
I'll say it again, NONE of the thread owners for this thread have been on a high horse, it is simply someone trying to help those of us who buy on eBay and those who are new.  Your assumptions and accusations are rude.  



Kristibo42 said:


> I agree if you start something you finish it or delete it.  I'm sure this person is on here all the time so to update shouldn't take long if you keep up on it.



This person is not on here all the time, I believe you can click on her profile to see how active she has been. 

Again, if you don't like the way the thread is maintained then start your own.  I haven't purchased any pins on eBay for quite some time so I don't have any updated input and I work so I can't commit to do this right now.


----------



## disneylover1980

it has been 6 months....either update, or DELETE the thread.


----------



## mafpi

You know, I am one who does not agree with this thread. I've learned thru my trading experience that scrappers are a part of pin trading and just accept it. I do not believe that this thread is usefull at all because it will not change the reality of scrappers. But it's like a book, some find it amazingly usefull others don't. That being said, maintaining a thread like this is hard work and time consuming. And you get no money or a lot of gratitude. I stopped posting about giving advice on just going with scrappers on this particular thread because I respected the time and effort that goes into it. If you don't like the way this thread is being run, go start a new one yourself. I didn't think so. So do what I did, take this thread for what it is and be appreciative for the hard work that went into it wether you agree with it or not. And if there is something that needs to be said, start a new thread. Nothing's stopping you. Except maybe your willingness to keep one going.


----------



## cseca

mafpi said:


> You know, I am one who does not agree with this thread. I've learned thru my trading experience that scrappers are a part of pin trading and just accept it. I do not believe that this thread is usefull at all because it will not change the reality of scrappers. But it's like a book, some find it amazingly usefull others don't. That being said, maintaining a thread like this is hard work and time consuming. And you get no money or a lot of gratitude. I stopped posting about giving advice on just going with scrappers on this particular thread because I respected the time and effort that goes into it. If you don't like the way this thread is being run, go start a new one yourself. I didn't think so. So do what I did, take this thread for what it is and be appreciative for the hard work that went into it wether you agree with it or not. And if there is something that needs to be said, start a new thread. Nothing's stopping you. Except maybe your willingness to keep one going.



I agree with everything you say except to respectfully disagree on the part about scrappers.
To me it's like saying music/DVD piracy is ok since everyone is doing it.

Scrappers may not take away from the trading experience of little kids but it sure kills in-park trading for me (started collecting/trading in 2000).
So I let my kids trade with authentic pins and I pretty much scrap the ones they traded and don't want to keep. 
Sucks for us parents because it is almost as if we are paying double for every pin we trade.

And this thread even though it's old and hasn't been updated still was helpful to me. I was able to sort through the list and found a great seller a  couple months back. So I think it is a great place to start.


----------



## Anonomom

I for one find this thread very useful -- I only wish I'd seen it before buying from a "red" seller and getting a lot of obvious scrappers.  I don't see any problem with having information out there and letting each individual user decide how much weight to give a recommendation.  

Thanks to the OP and to everyone who has contributed information!


----------



## mafpi

Not get into a debate but to clarify my scrapper stance. If I trade at the park, there is a major chance I will get a scrapper back. So why buy a 10 dollar pin and trade it for a scrapper. Since in all likely hood I am getting a scrapper back, I personally have no issue trading them a scrapper. That is all I will say on scrappers on this thread.


----------



## pixiewings71

mafpi said:


> You know, I am one who does not agree with this thread. I've learned thru my trading experience that scrappers are a part of pin trading and just accept it. I do not believe that this thread is usefull at all because it will not change the reality of scrappers. But it's like a book, some find it amazingly usefull others don't. That being said, maintaining a thread like this is hard work and time consuming. And you get no money or a lot of gratitude. I stopped posting about giving advice on just going with scrappers on this particular thread because I respected the time and effort that goes into it. *If you don't like the way this thread is being run, go start a new one yourself.* I didn't think so.* So do what I did, take this thread for what it is and be appreciative for the hard work that went into it wether you agree with it or not.* And if there is something that needs to be said, start a new thread. Nothing's stopping you. Except maybe your willingness to keep one going.



Thank You for echoing what I have been saying.   I appreciate that.  I do feel the dissenter is not getting it when I've been saying it.  



cseca said:


> I agree with everything you say except to respectfully disagree on the part about scrappers.
> To me it's like saying music/DVD piracy is ok since everyone is doing it.
> 
> Scrappers may not take away from the trading experience of little kids but it sure kills in-park trading for me (started collecting/trading in 2000).
> So I let my kids trade with authentic pins and I pretty much scrap the ones they traded and don't want to keep.
> Sucks for us parents because it is almost as if we are paying double for every pin we trade.
> 
> *And this thread even though it's old and hasn't been updated still was helpful to me. I was able to sort through the list and found a great seller a  couple months back. So I think it is a great place to start.*







Anonomom said:


> I for one find this thread very useful -- I only wish I'd seen it before buying from a "red" seller and getting a lot of obvious scrappers.  I don't see any problem with having information out there and letting each individual user decide how much weight to give a recommendation.
> 
> Thanks to the OP and to everyone who has contributed information!







mafpi said:


> Not get into a debate but to clarify my scrapper stance. If I trade at the park, there is a major chance I will get a scrapper back. So why buy a 10 dollar pin and trade it for a scrapper. Since in all likely hood I am getting a scrapper back, I personally have no issue trading them a scrapper. That is all I will say on scrappers on this thread.



I love that we can agree to disagree and not let it get to us.  I don't pay $10 for pins and I work my hardest to not trade scrappers.  Of course there's no guarantee that I'm not and I know I get them in trades but if I like the pin I don't let it bother me that much.   We all need to find the solution that works for us and we've both done that. Nice to see you posting on the thread, whether you are behind it 100% or not.


----------



## mafpi

pixiewings71 said:


> Thank You for echoing what I have been saying.   I appreciate that.  I do feel the dissenter is not getting it when I've been saying it.     I love that we can agree to disagree and not let it get to us.  I don't pay $10 for pins and I work my hardest to not trade scrappers.  Of course there's no guarantee that I'm not and I know I get them in trades but if I like the pin I don't let it bother me that much.   We all need to find the solution that works for us and we've both done that. Nice to see you posting on the thread, whether you are behind it 100% or not.


Thanks for your passion and hard work and interest in this. I can appreciate and respect that. Even though you know how I feel, I still enjoy reading this thread


----------



## maburke

mafpi said:


> Not get into a debate but to clarify my scrapper stance. If I trade at the park, there is a major chance I will get a scrapper back. So why buy a 10 dollar pin and trade it for a scrapper. Since in all likely hood I am getting a scrapper back, I personally have no issue trading them a scrapper. That is all I will say on scrappers on this thread.



I think all of us would agree that we don't want to trade a pin we paid $10 for, for a scrapper.  But some of us will go to some effort to pay up to $2-3 to make sure that we're getting real pins that don't contribute to the scrapper problem.  That's is the whole purpose of this thread.   People who don't care whether  they're contributing to the problem don't need the thread.  But  I really appreciate it.  And there's a ton of information on the  front page to help you find a good seller.

Thanks to everybody who contributes information on sellers!


----------



## alizesmom

Getting some really nice pins from Old Mooma. Unopened packages on many. Do have a question. I'm gathering pins for my grandchildren to trade when we all go to WDW. How many would you have per child? They will range in age from 4 - 9 when we go.


----------



## alizesmom

Getting really nice pins from Old Mooma. New, on cards and many in sealed packages. I do have a question. I'm buying pins for my grandchildren to trade at WDW when we all go. How many would you get for each child? They will be aged 4-9 when we go.


----------



## alizesmom

Sorry for the duplicate message.


----------



## maburke

alizesmom said:


> Getting really nice pins from Old Mooma. New, on cards and many in sealed packages. I do have a question. I'm buying pins for my grandchildren to trade at WDW when we all go. How many would you get for each child? They will be aged 4-9 when we go.



It depends on whether they get attached to pins or are happy to trade for them, and then trade them again. For kids that age, I think 10 per day is enough, and yet keeps it under control. (Unlike me.).


----------



## TCB in FLA

Just received my pins from Old Mooma -- they look great! All packaged, complete with price tags! Very very impressed! 

Question for you pin experts: do they have marathon pins? I am heading down (solo!) next month and would like to pick one up for myself. I am also planning to trade a few of the newly purchased eBay ones for my boys' collection.


----------



## maburke

TCB in FLA said:


> Just received my pins from Old Mooma -- they look great! All packaged, complete with price tags! Very very impressed!
> 
> Question for you pin experts: do they have marathon pins? I am heading down (solo!) next month and would like to pick one up for myself. I am also planning to trade a few of the newly purchased eBay ones for my boys' collection.



The only marathon pins I know of are the ones they sell with marathon/half-marathon registration.  But if you mean you're going in December, there will be lots of holiday (Thanksgiving/Christmas/New Year) pins.


----------



## TCB in FLA

maburke said:


> The only marathon pins I know of are the ones they sell with marathon/half-marathon registration.  But if you mean you're going in December, there will be lots of holiday (Thanksgiving/Christmas/New Year) pins.



Oops, I meant January, not December! I'm so ready for my trip that I'm forgetting the date.
Thanks for the marathon pin info.


----------



## SupernaturalMommy

x


----------



## SupernaturalMommy

pixiewings71 said:


> I'm sorry but IMO it is rude, as is this post.  I understand what your saying but  *to ask for help means to give your log in information to someone else, not many people I know are willing to do that. *Would you?  The OP is NOT on a high horse, she simply had the time to update when she took over, *her life has changed and she's not able to take the time like she was able to earlier. * It is always a good idea to read the first few pages and the last few pages to see if there are missing updates.  Honestly, I'll say it again, *posts like this are the reasons that the thread owners stop updating,* it is very discouraging to do this for others and only get negative feedback, its *also very discouraging to do this for others and get hate mail sent to you via PM, which may be another reason she became a little scarce.  One of the sellers on the red list was hate PMing me and I never said anything about that seller......*
> I'll say it again, NONE of the thread owners for this thread have been on a high horse, it is simply someone trying to help those of us who buy on eBay and those who are new.  Your assumptions and accusations are rude.
> 
> 
> 
> *This person is not on here all the time,* I believe you can click on her profile to see how active she has been.
> 
> *Again, if you don't like the way the thread is maintained then start your own.  I haven't purchased any pins on eBay for quite some time so I don't have any updated input *and I work so I can't commit to do this right now.



I will never give my personal log-in information to anyone.  That would be idiotic.

My life changed drastically, so no, I have not been on here all the time.  *I haven't been on here at all.* 

*Feel free to start your own thread.* I only started this one because the old one hadn't been updated in years and people were asking for it and at the time I was able to do it and tried to be helpful. *But all I got was hate mail through PM's, comments posted that were so bad that the board administrators stepped in and deleted them, and someone actually sitting down and taking the time to read every single post I made to try to figure out who I am and then coming to harrass me in real life.* Honestly, that scared the crap out of me, and that is when I took a break from this thread. *Would you want someone doing that to you?*


----------



## SupernaturalMommy

mafpi said:


> You know, I am one who does not agree with this thread. I've learned thru my trading experience that scrappers are a part of pin trading and just accept it. I do not believe that this thread is usefull at all because it will not change the reality of scrappers. But it's like a book, some find it amazingly usefull others don't. *That being said, maintaining a thread like this is hard work and time consuming. And you get no money or a lot of gratitude.* I stopped posting about giving advice on just going with scrappers on this particular thread because I respected the time and effort that goes into it. *If you don't like the way this thread is being run, go start a new one yourself.* I didn't think so. So do what I did, *take this thread for what it is and be appreciative for the hard work that went into it wether you agree with it or not. And if there is something that needs to be said, start a new thread. Nothing's stopping you. Except maybe your willingness to keep one going.*




Bingo!


----------



## SupernaturalMommy

x


----------



## SupernaturalMommy

x


----------



## SupernaturalMommy

xx
I started this post to be helpful in updating a thread that had become over 130 pages long and had not been updated. It was hard for people to sit through. I took the hours to do it and started this new post. I didn't have to devote that time to it. But I did it to be kind and helpful.

What I got in return was a lot of hate mail and harrassment. So, I left the board. It was only meant to be a temporary leave of absence, but the harrassment continued long after I stopped posting.

Then, three months ago I got the horrible news that my son more than likely had a genetic disease that is incredibly life shortening. Our world turned upside down. What do you think is more important? My son's life or this thread? If your answer is this thread there is something really wrong.

So for months we have gone through doctor after doctor, test after test, specialist after specialist. I don't say this to elicit pity. It's not who I am. And three days ago we got the best news we have had in months. Finally have some hope but still a long road ahead of us, more tests, more surgery. It's a lot to handle and to stay strong and keep a smile on my face so my son isn't scared. 

So, that being said, I am sorry, but I will not be updating this thread ever again. I won't be contributing. I won't be reading. I've requested admins to deactivate my account. The only reason I even knew to come here and respond to this was because user

*Disneylover1980 sent me this rude message. "PLEASE either update your ebay thread, or delete it. I know several of the sellers on your lists that are threatening ownership of the forum with defaming because of your lists and the fact that maybe ONE person complained about a transaction, they are automatically "red flagged" on your post. This post is over SIX MONTHS outdated. Either update it, or delete it. You assumed responsibility for the task...follow thru."*

Have fun and good luck everyone. Pin trading is great and I support it 100%. I hope you all can find those grails that you love or complete those sets that you just need one last pin for...


----------



## disneylover1980

Well, thank you for posting a PRIVATE message on the PUBLIC forum, but this is the truth.  I DO know SEVERAL eBay sellers that are either on your RED list or Yellow lists and their BUSINESS ARE BEING HURT because it says SPECIFICALLY in the first post to "DO NOT BUY FROM THESE SELLERS..." There are sellers on the Red list that do not even have any crossed referenced feedback as to WHY they are on the list...it is just a Red Flag "DO NOT BUY."

I am very VERY sorry to hear of your son. I do understand that "real life" take priority over ANYTHING on the internet; however, your initial OUTDATED FIRST POST that EVERYONE reads is directing people to NOT buy from sellers....and that my friend IS VERY MUCH AFFECTING REAL LIFE situations with these sellers by hurting their bottom line in sales.  

This is why eBay has a feedback system. People need to use the FEEDBACK system that eBay has in place for a buyer to make an educated decision about buying from certain sellers.  I am ALL FOR offering Tips and tricks to try to get the biggest BANG for your BUCK, after all...Disney is EXPENSIVE and saving where you can is always a bonus.  But defaming sellers for ONE bad experience is totally ludicrous.  

So, I kindly ask again...and since you admitted that you can EDIT only YOUR posts....then EDIT the lists to JUST NOT EXIST. It removes liability from the forum.  I have been in contact with Mods and Admins.  I am awaiting their response, but is would be SO MUCH EASIER and cheaper to just EDIT the first post and REMOVE the lists of sellers.


----------



## disneylover1980

Also supernaturalmommy, I would REALLY like for you to explain how my message to you was "rude."


----------



## pixiewings71

SupernaturalMommy said:


> I will never give my personal log-in information to anyone.  That would be idiotic.
> 
> My life changed drastically, so no, I have not been on here all the time.  *I haven't been on here at all.*
> 
> *Feel free to start your own thread.* I only started this one because the old one hadn't been updated in years and people were asking for it and at the time I was able to do it and tried to be helpful. *But all I got was hate mail through PM's, comments posted that were so bad that the board administrators stepped in and deleted them, and someone actually sitting down and taking the time to read every single post I made to try to figure out who I am and then coming to harrass me in real life.* Honestly, that scared the crap out of me, and that is when I took a break from this thread. *Would you want someone doing that to you?*



Well, the dissenter won't start his/her own thread, because I have repeatedly suggested that to no avail, that person would rather harass us on this thread then take any other actions.  



SupernaturalMommy said:


> xx
> I started this post to be helpful in updating a thread that had become over 130 pages long and had not been updated. It was hard for people to sit through. I took the hours to do it and started this new post. I didn't have to devote that time to it. But I did it to be kind and helpful.
> 
> What I got in return was a lot of hate mail and harrassment. So, I left the board. It was only meant to be a temporary leave of absence, but the harrassment continued long after I stopped posting.
> 
> Then, three months ago I got the horrible news that my son more than likely had a genetic disease that is incredibly life shortening. Our world turned upside down. What do you think is more important? My son's life or this thread? If your answer is this thread there is something really wrong.
> 
> So for months we have gone through doctor after doctor, test after test, specialist after specialist. I don't say this to elicit pity. It's not who I am. And three days ago we got the best news we have had in months. Finally have some hope but still a long road ahead of us, more tests, more surgery. It's a lot to handle and to stay strong and keep a smile on my face so my son isn't scared.
> 
> So, that being said, I am sorry, but I will not be updating this thread ever again. I won't be contributing. I won't be reading. I've requested admins to deactivate my account. The only reason I even knew to come here and respond to this was because user
> 
> *Disneylover1980 sent me this rude message. "PLEASE either update your ebay thread, or delete it. I know several of the sellers on your lists that are threatening ownership of the forum with defaming because of your lists and the fact that maybe ONE person complained about a transaction, they are automatically "red flagged" on your post. This post is over SIX MONTHS outdated. Either update it, or delete it. You assumed responsibility for the task...follow thru."*
> 
> Have fun and good luck everyone. Pin trading is great and I support it 100%. I hope you all can find those grails that you love or complete those sets that you just need one last pin for...



I am so sorry about your son!!! My thoughts are with you now and forever, I wish we could stay in touch so I could hear all your good updates.  You had nothing but problems with this thread and I'm sorry that something you tried to do to help turned out so badly for you.  I for one, will miss you! 



disneylover1980 said:


> Well, thank you for posting a PRIVATE message on the PUBLIC forum, but this is the truth.  I DO know SEVERAL eBay sellers that are either on your RED list or Yellow lists and their BUSINESS ARE BEING HURT because it says SPECIFICALLY in the first post to "DO NOT BUY FROM THESE SELLERS..." There are sellers on the Red list that do not even have any crossed referenced feedback as to WHY they are on the list...it is just a Red Flag "DO NOT BUY."
> 
> I am very VERY sorry to hear of your son. I do understand that "real life" take priority over ANYTHING on the internet; however, your initial OUTDATED FIRST POST that EVERYONE reads is directing people to NOT buy from sellers....and that my friend IS VERY MUCH AFFECTING REAL LIFE situations with these sellers by hurting their bottom line in sales.
> 
> This is why eBay has a feedback system. People need to use the FEEDBACK system that eBay has in place for a buyer to make an educated decision about buying from certain sellers.  I am ALL FOR offering Tips and tricks to try to get the biggest BANG for your BUCK, after all...Disney is EXPENSIVE and saving where you can is always a bonus.  But defaming sellers for ONE bad experience is totally ludicrous.
> 
> So, I kindly ask again...and since you admitted that you can EDIT only YOUR posts....then EDIT the lists to JUST NOT EXIST. It removes liability from the forum.  I have been in contact with Mods and Admins.  I am awaiting their response, but is would be SO MUCH EASIER and cheaper to just EDIT the first post and REMOVE the lists of sellers.



Are you one of the sellers on the red or yellow list?  Again, as I have said repeatedly, if you don't like the way the thread is being run then start a new one yourself.  It does no good to come on here and yell (and that's what CAPS are) and then do nothing to help resolve except to report the thread to mods and complain until it gets deleted.  If you feel this strongly and you have the time then just update it yourself.


----------



## disneylover1980

I refuse to start my own thread because I am a responsible person and I know that it will take time and a continued effort that I just cannot justify when I have a real life off of boards like these.  To start a "list" and maintain it is not a decision to be taken on an impulse.  The original list at least has links where you can read about the detailed experiences with certain eBay members and you can decide for yourself.  THIS thread had a "DO NOT BUY FROM" list, and that creates a liability to ownership of the forum. It is unlawful and suit could be brought against the owners due to the verbiage.  

EBay has a feedback system in place for a reason.  There in no need to "reinvent the wheel."  I am done here.

p.s. Thank you for the internet typing etiquette lesson, but I know what all caps means.  I used that font technique to convey my point, because if I was face to face, I would have raised my voice to get my point across even though it was falling on deaf ears.  It's called frustration from ignorance.


----------



## pixiewings71

disneylover1980 said:


> I refuse to start my own thread because I am a responsible person and I know that it will take time and a continued effort that I just cannot justify when I have a real life off of boards like these.  To start a "list" and maintain it is not a decision to be taken on an impulse.  The original list at least has links where you can read about the detailed experiences with certain eBay members and you can decide for yourself.  THIS thread had a "DO NOT BUY FROM" list, and that creates a liability to ownership of the forum. It is unlawful and suit could be brought against the owners due to the verbiage.
> 
> EBay has a feedback system in place for a reason.  There in no need to "reinvent the wheel."  I am done here.
> 
> p.s. Thank you for the internet typing etiquette lesson, but I know what all caps means.  I used that font technique to convey my point, because if I was face to face, I would have raised my voice to get my point across even though it was falling on deaf ears.  It's called frustration from ignorance.



And as I have said before the OP had the time to maintain the thread when she started it, and as she explained her son got very ill, it's not like she planned to just leave the thread behind.  

You did not have to use caps, you can simply use the *bold* font above, your repeated use of caps does not help you in your comments, in fact for many people it has the effect of making them completely pass over your comments. No offense meant of course, just something that I've been told in the past and actually find myself doing as well.  

Of course eBay has a feedback system, unfortunately many users don't leave accurate feedback, it is my experience that feedback isn't always a great way to find a good seller, of any item on eBay.  That is why many people find this thread (and the predecessors) to be helpful. If the mods delete it that will be up to them.


----------



## WDW in Pearls

mafpi said:


> You know, I am one who does not agree with this thread. I've learned thru my trading experience that scrappers are a part of pin trading and just accept it. I do not believe that this thread is usefull at all because it will not change the reality of scrappers. But it's like a book, some find it amazingly usefull others don't. That being said, maintaining a thread like this is hard work and time consuming. And you get no money or a lot of gratitude. I stopped posting about giving advice on just going with scrappers on this particular thread because I respected the time and effort that goes into it. If you don't like the way this thread is being run, go start a new one yourself. I didn't think so. So do what I did, take this thread for what it is and be appreciative for the hard work that went into it wether you agree with it or not. And if there is something that needs to be said, start a new thread. Nothing's stopping you. Except maybe your willingness to keep one going.



You're right, the reality of scrappers won't change. If you don't care about getting scrappers, this thread is not for you. Nothing wrong with not caring, especially if you're collecting for your own personal collection but some people do, which is why threads like this exist. If you don't care about getting a scrapper, why even bother reading this?


----------



## mafpi

WDW in Pearls said:


> You're right, the reality of scrappers won't change. If you don't care about getting scrappers, this thread is not for you. Nothing wrong with not caring, especially if you're collecting for your own personal collection but some people do, which is why threads like this exist. If you don't care about getting a scrapper, why even bother reading this?


The same reason I go watch the hunger games or Star Wars. Entertainment.


----------



## WDW in Pearls

mafpi said:


> The same reason I go watch the hunger games or Star Wars. Entertainment.


Your comments were irrelevant. Nobody here actually thinks this thread (or any measure) will change the reality of scrappers; this is just a method some use to try and protect themselves.


----------



## lwhite58

I can't find the Good/Bad pin sellers page anymore.  Can someone give me the most up-to-date URL.  Much appreciated!

Lwhite58


----------



## alizesmom

lwhite58 said:


> I can't find the Good/Bad pin sellers page anymore.  Can someone give me the most up-to-date URL.  Much appreciated!  Lwhite58



The OP removed all her posts after much criticism. We're on our own.


----------



## pixiewings71

Yes, due to extreme harassment (some that can be seen here) the OP deleted her entire post.  Unfortunately the other threads were deleted as well.  All that work down the drain due to a few people who couldn't understand the point behind the thread and didn't like the way the OP copy/pasted her information.  Unfortunate.  

Some of the trusted sellers I've used on eBay are, totaljohn, thewill (has been reported to have scrappers but I had good luck with him in the past), stitchchic916, sleepys_emporium, pinderellas_castle, gitanoman, please note that all sellers may not have inventory, also please note that these sellers are suggested by me because I have used them in the past, if scrappers are sent by these sellers please contact them for a resolution.


----------

